# DECEMBER 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

*Welcome!*​ *







This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st December,







*​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen
*







*Simply post your details and I will add you to the list*






*I will update the list about once every day, if I have missed any details please PM me*​ *Pinkcat x*​ [csv=]
Name, TX, OTD, Result
LINDY15, IVF, 1st December,  
jillaz, ICSI, 1st December,  
always_hopeful, ICSI, 1st December,  
LoubieLou73, IVF, 2nd December,  
sarahb1977, IVF, 2nd December,  
1981LM, IVF, 2nd December,  
correenf, ICSI, 2nd December,  
AussieM, DDET, 2nd December,  
Eggcited, DE ICSI, 2nd December,  
jenluke, IVF, 2nd December,  
Shellyhitchin2, IVF, 2nd December,  
Tinkerbell277, DIVF, 3rd December,  
Tattybear, IVF, 3rd December,  
lexig, ICSI, 4th December,  
xxMichellexx, IVF, 5th December,  
babies2be, FET, 5th December,  
Rebecca, IVF, 5th December,  
waitinglongtime, IVF, 5th December,  
Heidi2, ICSI, 6th December,  
Mrs Billy, IVF, 6th December,  
Bopeep, DET, 7th December,  
choccycake, ICSI, 7th December,  
Lauras0612, ICSI, 7th December,  
Helski79, IUI, 7th December,  
lynne0874, IVF, 7th December,  
melodicmissy, ICSI, 7th December,  
misspops1, ICSI, 7th december,  
abbiefh, IVF, 8th December,  
koolkap, FET, 8th December,  
Chelleb, IVF, 9th December,  
CeeDeeBee, IUI, 9th December,  
lucky15, IVF, 9th December,  
srh1908, ICSI, 9th December,  
TIGGER31, IVF, 9th December,  
jadeyjade, IVF, 9th December,  
susanaq, IVF, 9th December,  
lilstar, ICSI, 10th December,  
Ready4ababy, DI, 11th December,  
CocoBear, IVF, 14th December,  
em31178, IVF, 14th December,  
Mrs.Scouse, clomid, 15th December,  
missy79, ICSI, 15th December,  
Rojakhan, FET, 15th December,  
janieh, IVF, 15th December,  
karenb1973, ICSI, 16th December,  
harrysmum19, ICSI, 16th December,  
de2, IVF, 16th December,  
Coops, IVF, 16th December,  
Anne1978, DEIVF, 16th December,  
Kat2011, IVF, 16th December,  
Charlie Lou, IVF, 16th December,  
Colly74, ICSI, 16th December,  
carol69, DEICSI, 17th December,  
Jules40, ICSI, 17th December,  
cohensmummy, IVF, 20th December,  
Bubble85, IUI, 20th December,  
Daysleeper, OI, 20th December,  
lulumush, IVF, 20th December,  
mooo, IVF, 21st December,  
Cherry town, ICSI, 21st December,  
Rachfins, DIUI, 22nd December,  
annalee77, IVF, 22nd December,  
twinkleNJM, IVF, 22nd December,  
tigerfeet1, IVF, 23rd December,  
lynn1303, IUI, 24th December,  
Twixie, ICSI, 24th December,  
kuki2010, ICSI, 25th December,  
Scrummy, IVF, 25th December,  
Hopefullysoon05, ICSI, 26th December,  
MJ1, IVF, 27th December,  
Sarah_2011, IUI, 28th December,  
loopylou174, IUI, 29th December,  
chandy30, IVF, 29th December,  
mwat27, ICSI, 30th December,  
LadyG85, IUI, 31st December,  
KateCR, IVF, 31st December,  
[/csv]
​


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi pinkcat, my otd should be dec 4th. will confirm in a few days though. thx x x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi jenluke! I'll add you to the list. Good luck       just shout if the date needs changing


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

im pinkcat, thanks for putting me on the list. ec was yesterday and 12 eggs were retrieved, 11 mature and 10 fertilised  so looks good for sunday et. will let u know if dates change. 

many thanks x x


----------



## lisab13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Jenluke I have read a little bit of you treatment diary- Just want to wish you good luck  

x x x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi lisab13, thanks so much, find out 2moro how my little embryos are doing, so nervous. 

best of luck for otd, will keep my fingers crossed u get a bfp  

take care x x


----------



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Pinkcat,

Can you add me to the list please?  My OTD should be 2nd Nov.

Thank you


----------



## Mrs.Scouse (Oct 15, 2011)

please can I be added...
clomid 15th Dec


----------



## always_hopeful (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello pinkcat,  please add me: 

Test date is 1st Dec but not convinced I can wait that long!  It was an ICSI cycle, I'm currently 4dp5dt and totally preoccupied by symptoms and whether they are caused by cyclogest or preg.....


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Pinkcat, Please add me too. 3xDDET on 18 Nov. Due to test on Dec 2 but like Always_hopeful, think I'll be testing early too. Can't help myself!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi all, had my blast put back this morning and doctor told me to test on dec 2nd, my reply was thats only 12days, he said its fine as had 5 day transfer. however, every time im pregnant, my tests dont show up till im about 7 weeks pregnant, both hpt and blood tests so not sure what to do. im hoping as this cycle is being controlled i might be in with a chance of showing up ontime. ive explained this to doctor at clinic and his answer is lets do a blood test! blood tests dont show up. its so frustrating for dh and i. think if i get a bfn i'll continue on my medication incase. total nightmare. 

anyway good luck ladies.    that we all get BFP 

xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Girls,

I'm Kate, I live in Kuwait, doing ICSI cos idiot DH has a vasectomy and I'm the one who has to suffer now... and I'm due for EC next week and OTD will/should be around 11th.

Never mind early testing... I get given hCG injections every 3 days, which obviously show up on a HPT, so I bought a ton of those cheapo HPTs off Amazon, and test every day from ET onwards, watching the line get thicker and thinner... Until hopefully it stops getting thinner before the next injection is due!

I had two BFPs this year, in June and Sept, but both were followed by an early miscarriage at 6 weeks    Let's hope they start to hang on a little tighter this time.  I'm wondering if starting on the chocolate again might help...?


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Leavin' on a jet plane,
Don't know if I'll be back again...

Flying back to Australia today with, I'm hoping, BabyOnboard!

     Barcelona, strangely, I will miss you. I've been here so many times now, it feels like my second home. 

   good luck everyone!


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi saucy sailoress, 

sorry to hear about ur miscarriages.   have u had all the tests to determine the reason? i recently found out that i have MTHFR, its a clotting problem that we think has caused my miscarriages. i now have to take a clexane injection everyday,   it works. 

and yeah think chocolate always helps  

best of luck for tx and getting a BFP x x


----------



## abbiefh (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello, I had my ET today at St Marys Manchester, both me and dh were amazed by the procedure and being able to see it happening on the ultrasound. 
This is my first cycle and feeling  . My OTD is 8th Dec... thats17 days off tho and I'm the most impatient person ever! 
Fingers crossed for everyone  and good luck!


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi abbiefh, congrats on et.  

god 17 days is a long time to wait! how come its so long. the norm is 14 days. mine is 12 days as i had a blast transfer. 

best of luck


----------



## abbiefh (Sep 9, 2010)

hi jenluke,
I know, its typical, i'm sooooooooooooo rubbish at waiting for anything, i dont know why its so long though.
Good luck with yours too  xxxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Can I join you on the dreaded 2WW? I had ET yesterday, 2 blasts on board   . I had a vomiting bug before going in for ET yesterday so I hope it hasn't ruined my chances   .
MY OTD is the 4th Dec but I will be defo testing early, always have done in the past, I'm so impatient. I'm due back to work on the 30th Nov so will probably test then.
I've had 2 late miscarriages in the past and was diagnosed with Thrombophilia (blood clotting disorder) in my last pregnancy so I take 2 baby asprin a day which worked and resulted in my beautiful DD.
Good luck to all of you, sending lots of


----------



## LINDY15 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi there,
can I be added to the list please.. my test date is 1st Dec
Good luck everyone and may we be showered with patience !!!
Lindy x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,
A bit quiet on here, hope your all staying sane. It's only day 2 for me and I'm already checking for signs, silly I know. I've ordered my tests online so hopefully they don't come too soon otherwise the temptation will be too much.
I had a little bit of spotting this morning but just putting it down to ET as it is all clear now.
Sending you all lots of


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Please can I join and be added to the list - I had EC yesterday, 7 eggs, 1 didn't fertilise so got 6 little embies this morning.  Will get a call tomorrow to say how they are doing.  ET will be Friday or Sunday and I think my OTD will be 7th December.

Best Wishes and Good Luck to you all.

Laura xxx


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi can I join, my otd is 1st December. I haven't done my signature yet but this is my 2nd icsi after 4+ years of ttc and unexplained fertility. First cycle ended in early mc this summer and started another long protocol October, ec was Thursday (did not go as smoothly as my last one!) and I have 2embies put back in as of Sunday.
Does anyone want to start comparing symptoms lol!
+ cramps
+ burping (I never burp)
+ sore boobs (last time they were just big)

Oh and I feel positive this time as even when I got my bfp last time I still wasn't convinced x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi 
Laura,well done on EC, 6 is great,    you get good news tomorrow.
jillaz, welcome to the dreaded wait, hopefully we can keep each other sane. It's funny, I had EC last Wednesday with ET on Monday but my OTD is the 4th, I'm defo going to test early now. Strange how each clinic can be so different. It's only been 2 days since ET so not really feeling anything as of yet but did have tiny spotting this morning not sure that's good or bad. I'm the worst for symptom watching, I drive myself crazy.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

Lexig, I tested 4 days before otd last time and got my bfp so testing early can work. I just can't wait now x


----------



## chelleb (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello Lovelies! Can I join you?  I am waiting for ET on friday.  I had EC on tues and got 6 eggs 3 fertilised so patiently waiting for updates.  This is our first ivf cycle and possibly last. I have been pregnant before until a stillbirth at 37 weeks (natural conception), I also have type 1 diabetes which has required a lot of input to be well controlled prior to any possible pregnancy.  This is the reason that it may be our last, after the spending the last 3 years geiving for our firstborn I just feel I am not in a good position to do this over again if this is not sucessful.  I feel sad about this as I know some ladies are so so brave and have been on a journey for years.  Sorry for the long "me" post but here I am patiently waiting for the 2ww to begin my otd will be 9th Dec.

Wishing everyone on this thread every success and looking forward to symptom swapping xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## always_hopeful (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello pinkcat- please can you add me: 1st Dec ICSI

Hope you ladies aren't going as crazy as me during this wait x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there
Hope you dont mind another!
Had 2 Blast's transferred today and OTD is 5 Dec
xxx


----------



## Sarahb1977 (May 5, 2011)

Evening, can I join you lovely ladies please. This is my second attempt at ivf this year, first one was a bfn.
Had 8 eggs collected on the 16/11, 3 fertilised and had two embies put in on the 18/11. OTD is the 2nd December which still feels soooooooo far away. Loads of luck to you all x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girls! Can I join you? My OTD is also 2nd Dec  had two grade A embryos transferred on day 2 19/11 so I am currently on day 7 I think? 5 days post 2day transfer. So far all I have is really sore boobs and lots of twinges to each side both symptoms probably due to the hcg booster shot I had on Tue. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi 
Can I join you? My test date is the 7th December.  I've got 2 embies on board - 1 6 cell and 1 7 cell both grade 1 and 2, the other embie is still growing in the lab to see if it will go to blastocyst - and be frozen.
So far i've felt really nauseous, and boobs been really sore, I think it's because of the trigger shot (I had a high dose as previously had a lot of immature eggs).  Now on gestone injections.
I feel a bit better today - not sicky yet thankfully.
How is everyone else getting on? it seems like months to test day yet....


Good luck everyone!
Choccy xxx


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

hello ladies can i also join in please. Had EC last Weds 16 Nov and ET this Monday 21 Nov and my OTD is 2nd December. 

This is my 2nd icsi and this time have two on board, didnt quiet make it to blasto but got to cavitation.

Just felt like ive had AF pains since so hoping its not a bad sign x x x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all
Hows everyone going (not to mad i hope)
After transfer yesterday i had really bad period like pains but today i havent really had any. I have gone into this 2ww slightly concered as while they were doing ET they noticed some blood, im now on crinone gel twice a day. Just hope it was a one off!
Good luck to all


----------



## helski79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Helski 79 - 1st IUI - december 7


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi xxmichellexx, 

congrats on being pupo. 

so sorry to see you have had so many losses   such a hard thing to go through. have they found the reason? it took me having 8 miscarriages before i was told i have MTHFR and pcos. now on lots of medication to hopefully help   

i also had perios type cramping after et, they went after around an hour but are back now 4dp5dt. been told its normal. 

best of luck and sticky vibes x x


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

How is everyone today? Well I'm feeling the best I have since collection a week today. I can move around, no pain! But I am tired, lack of appetite and sneezing loads (was yesterday) oh and feel like I have ewcm but don't iykwim?! X


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Jenluke - Hi hun. they reckon that my remaining Fallopian tube is damaged and that the little hair's that take the egg to uterus dont work, and all my pregnancies have been in my tube. But i think its really them just guessing. All my blood tests have come back fine. 
Im sorry to see that you have gone also through so many losses   glad you have an answer to them.
Good luck hun


----------



## melodicmissy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Pinkcat

Please can you add me to the Dec list. I'm due to test 7th Dec. This is my 4th attempt at ICSI so I'm praying this will be it  

Had 2 x day 2 embies put back. Just hope they stay strong and snuggle down. Don't know what to do with myself at the moment - don't want to move or cough in case I disturb them!! 

Good luck to all other testers...

Thanks xx


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello all

I had my ET the last week, i had 2 five day early blasts transferred. I test on the 1st dec. No symptoms yet, but I suppose it is only 2 days since transfer. I'm worried about not having any symptoms though! Not long to wait I suppose. I crashed my scooter yesterday and am worried that that might have scuppered things.

Fingers and everything else crossed for us all.

Mincepie


----------



## Sarahb1977 (May 5, 2011)

Evening all, how's everyone feeling? Looks like there are quite a few of us with two embies on board, everything crossed for early Christmas presents of twins! 
This is my second cycle and I'm on day 7 after having a 2 day transfer, have had almost constant af type pains for the last couple of days. I know cramps, pains etc all "normal" with all the hormones we are putting into our bodies but dont remember it being like this last time.
Just looking for a bit of reassurance I think, dont know anyone who has been through ivf that I can compare notes with. 
Positive vibes to you all , sorry to hear about your scooter crash mincepie, hope you are resting up now


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Evening Ladies,

Hope you're all keeping well, congratulations to all the newly PUPO ladies.

Mincepie - Take it easy, keep away from the scooter!!

I got a call from the clinic today to say we would be having 3 day transfer tomorrow, still got 6 embies this morning, 4 x 4 cell, 1 x cell and 1 x 6 cell.  Embryologist said the 6 cell one was developing a bit quick and might be no good, she also mentioned they were showing signs of fragmentation so I'm a little worried about that (after googling it all night!!).

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Best Wishes.

Laura xx


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning Ladies...

Hoping I can join you. I had 2 good, 6 day blasts transfered yesterday. They are donor eggs and icsi so no ec. Had a negative cycle in June.  Hope these are sticky ones!!    When I was arranging time off clinic told me OTD would be 2nd Dec. now they are saying 5th Dec. I think I'll stick with the 2nd as OTD.!!

Hope everyone's patience is holding up. Here's to lots of early Crimbo pressies (BFPs) for us December ladies. 
  ... Eggcited x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

forgot to change me otd to dec 2nd. as it was a blast transfer the doctor said i can test on the 2nd instead of the 4th. im 5dp5dt 2day and time is going so slowly, wish the next week would hurry up.  

how is every1 finding the awful wait? x x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Please can you add me to the Dec list. I'm due to test 8th Dec. I had my ET yest 24th Nov 2011. Its a FET. 
Had 2 x day 5 embies put back. Just hope they stay strong . I have decided to stay positive and not test early..    

Good luck to all other testers...


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Welcome and congrats to all the newly PUPO ladies           .
This wait is torture, I'm 4dp, 5dt and I'm already feeling like it's going to be a BFN. I'm trying to stay positive but there is always that niggle in the back of my head. My pee sticks turned up yesterday so I now have the added torment every morning   . Symptom wise I'm feeling very normal, boobs are flat as pancakes and craving a bacon sandwich, well nothing new there then   . I hope all you ladies are doing better than I am so far, I think I need a good kick up the   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Pink Cat, Please add me to the list. I'm an IUI girl, last attempt due for TX this Monday coming, my cycles a little longer than normal though so my OTD will be 21 days post treatment (20th DECEMBER)


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Please can I join. Unfortunately i'm a bit of an old pro at this 2ww lark as this is my 3rd time. BFN twice followed by a BFP but unfortunately miscarried.

I had two blasts put back in on Wednesday 23rd. OTD 2nd Dec i'm a complete reck already. I seem to enjoy nothing more than symptom checking but also like to visualise what stage my embies are at
& I think the info below is really helpful, hope you guys do too.

3 day old embryo
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Good luck to all
Shelly
x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi ladies!
I joined this thread a few days go, I test 2nd dec so I'm currently 6 days post 2 day transfer of two embryos. Looking for some reassurance. Driving myself crazy symptom spotting! I have sore boobs which seem to be getting less sore every day. This panics me but then again, I'm thinking it could be the hcg shot working its way out my system ( had a 1500 unit shot 3 days ago) and surely if anything is going to implant, it would just be doing so about now so maybe too early for 'pregnancy' sore boobs to show? Also, I've had some niggling cramps since my transfer but today I've had lots of painful twinges in my lower back to the left hand side. Has anyone had this who tested positive or who is testing around same time as me? Hope it's not Af coming! Also, those testing same time as me, would be great to hear what if any symptoms you guys may be having so far? Good luck to all xx


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Shelly

Thanks that is really helpful but not sure why my clinic changed dates on me as I had a 6 day blast. 
Maybe for them to be sure.??! 

Also been on the 2ww before, unfortunately and I doubt it will be any easier this time. Have vowed to myself I will try not to symptom watch.!! We'll see....lol


Eggcited...


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ladies,

Hope ur all feeling ok and having a nice relaxing weekend.

I had two 8 cell embies transferred yesterday, don't know if I will have any frosties they'll let me know on Monday, fingers crossed.

Bye for now

Laura x


----------



## always_hopeful (Jan 10, 2011)

Lovely ladies in 2ww, wishing everyone has a positive outcome. I've been thinking of you all.  

1981LM - dont't give up hope. Two days ago I had written off this ICSI cycle - I just didn't have any symptoms.  Earlier in the week I had had slightly sore boobs and one day when I was very tired, but after that I felt fine, back to normal.  Well as normal as you can while your mind is driving you crazy and you spend most of the day googling. Anyway I tested at 10dp5dt  this morning - I got a BFP!  I'm not out of the woods yet - my official test date isn't until 1st and I've had a miscarriage before. But I'm one step closer to the top of the mountain.  

xxxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Always_Hopeful, thanks for the reply. Sound very promising for you, keep us posted! Today I haven't had any more twinges but feel very weepy and starting to feel negative  Scared to visit the bathroom in case AF is here. Rather drained by it all. We all deserve our dreams to come true xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Always Hopeful - Sounds like things are going great hun    


1981LM -    i know how you feel, im peeing for england as im drinking lots of water but im so scared to go to the toilet, what a catch22. Please remain postive hun   


Hows everyone else doing?


AFM - Still got cramps but not as bad as they have been, dont really know what to make of it to be honest, only time will tell i suppose xxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks xXMichelleXx, hopefully you AF pains are a good sign. I've just been reading another thread under 2ww about lots of girls who had AF pains and got BFP. Something like over 80% of girls did. Made me feel bit less scared of cramping. Not long now... Xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Can I be added to the list please? my otd is 6th Dec with a 5 day blast in an IVF cycle


Amanda x


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

hi ladies please may i join? I had DIVF. My OTD is 3rd December. Have had few twinges but today have light headache. Half way through the two week wait so getting nervous now just need to get past Wednesday as that is when i started bleeding last cycle. Wishing everyone lots of luck loves tinkerbell xxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Pink Cat,

I'm on my 1st 2ww with my 2nd go at IUI.
My test date is 9th December.
Xmas please come early!!
xx
cee


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ladies - hope i can ask a question on here?  Do you count ET as day 1 for OTD?

My ET was on 13/11 after EC on 11/11. We received a BFN today   and i tested one day earlier than day 16 . I stopped the drugs today and now thinking maybe I got this wrong a little. I still dont think this will change my result given we didnt even get  a faint line.  But could someone please help tonight?

Thank you! 

Grace


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Grace, I think you count day 1 as 1st day after fertilisation. My embryologist told me day of egg collection was day 0 then you count from there. For me, I had my eggs out 17/11 so i think day 1 would be 18/11. That makes me on day 10 I think? Maybe your levels are still too low? Are you bleeding? I would say absence of AF is always a good sign after day 15 xx


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi 1981LM - thx . i wasnt told this but on my ET he said test day 16 so i assumed it was counting that day as day 1 - how confusing. AF wont happen until i stop the drugs as this was suppressing it  . I should get this day 3-7 according to my timetable.


----------



## chelleb (Aug 2, 2009)

Evening all, hope everyone has had a restful weekend? Sorry for lack f personals I have a feeling this board is going to be super busy if last months is anythign to go by and I am terrible at keeping up with things.  

As for symptoms so far, I think its so early to analysing but I guess hard not too under the circumstances!  
In my first pregnancy I wasnt aware I was pregnant til I was 6 weeks so that is completely unhelpful this time round.  I have been having a bit of quite low abdo pain/soreness. Nipples still slightly sore too but also have progesterone gel so all explainable at 2dp 3dt.  Anyone else getting much the same? I know we are all different but maybe it'd be good to get symptom comparing at different stages of the 2weeks?

As for the day of which to start counting day one is the day post collection as far as I am aware.

Wishing everyone easy days xxxx


----------



## lilstar (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone...im due to test on 10th dec from 1st icsi cycle x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all


As for counting the days i see it as, for example : Im 4dp5dt (4 days past a 5 day transfer) or im 9dpo (9 days past ovulation, ovulation in this case being egg collection)
Hope that makes sense.


Still having lots of cramps, still dont know really what to make of it all.
Just hoping we all get the best xmas present


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hello lovely ladies, 

im 7dp5dt today and my god the days are dragging!! only 5 more days till i test. i just want to know now, have searched the internet about symptoms and what i should be feeling but dont have a clue if im pregnant or not. youd think id be a pro at knowing the pregnancy feeling been as ive been pregnant 10 times. but hey will know soon enough.   

i stupidly did a test yeserday. was reading how so many women had got their bfps as early as 5dp5dt and it got me all excited, i honestly knew it would be negative but just needed to poas to get it out my system, its been so long since i poas. lol. i have some sort of problem with the hcg not showing up the same time as most women, i usually get a bfp when im around 6 weeks pregnant, its the most frustrating thing in the world but at least im prepared for it again. hoping because this cycle is my first artificial 1 that i might show up normal time. pls pls.  

only an hour and im on day 8, woohoo. another day down. 

im going to have a snack before bed, been so hungry the last few days, i am pupo afterall lol. 

goodnight x x


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all - please can I join your 2ww thread! 
I'm now 2dp5dt as had x2 blas transferred Sat. 

I will be doing HcG bloods 5/12 and the results should come back 6/12... they will them repeat them 48 hours later to check for progressions as I had a biochem last time - and a 7wk mc time before so my faith in hpt is a little shaken. I will of courses never resist the urge to pee on the stick even though I'm supposed to be relying on the bloods! so I will pobably   at 8dp5dt which is Sunday 4th Dec.

Wishing you all the best with your 2ww madness!!!!!!!
H xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Heidi   I'm the same as you with a 2dp5dt.   and  to us all x

Amanda


----------



## correenf (Oct 12, 2011)

im day 7 post a 5 day transfer and couldnt help but POAS thus morning and it came back not pregnant am gutted. Im sure it would have shown by now x


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

hey pinkcat- we have to stop meeting like this!  ;p Haha Xx.  Can u put me on the list PLZ. Dec 11th after a donor home insem yesterday! I hope my lil eggy liked his little swimmers. Haha.    Am soo scared, my tummy hasn't stopped being all fluttery since i did the insem.    Anyhow, best be off. ?reiki? ?babydust? ?pray? I LOVE YOU MY FELLOW 2WWers! Xxxx


----------



## --Rebecca-- (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi ladies - can I join?

I'm currently 7dp5dt. ET was 21st. I've been given a test date of 5th December which seems like a decade away.

If I test on Weds (9dp5dt) do you think I'll get a reliable result?

Good luck to all those testing! 

R


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

I HATE this wait. So I am now 8dp3dt and feeling rubbish! I woke up with lower back pain like I do before AF and feeling like af is coming, last night I had pains in my groin and so I tested and BFN. I really think Im out, as last time I got my bfp at this point so im now feeling very low and have cried for the last few hours


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

ah jillaz, dont give up yet. im 8dp5dt and have been having cramping on and off. maybe give it a few more days and test again. 

best of luck hun


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry girls. Whats a dp/dt? Haven't come across this b4. Thanks Xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Ready4ababy, it can be confusing can't it? dp is days past and dt is day transfer so for example if you had 5 day blasts transferred yesterday you would be 1dp5dt, hope I explained that right   .
Hope all you lovely ladies are hanging in there.
jillaz, correenf & Jenluke, I have done the same and caved in, I think the second week really sends you mad. I'm 7dp5dt today and I've been testing since Friday night, I know ridiclous right? Well they were all BFN apart from Fridays which I swear I could see a line but it was so so faint, DH could see something as well but I reckon it must have been an evaporation line or maybe the trigger shot as all the others have been stark white not a hint   . I'm trying to stay positive but as each day passes with no second line the more depressed I'm getting. Anyway I have read up loads on it and there is still hope for all of us as we could be way too early and that the next few days we will get our         .
Good luck ladies
Lexig
xxx


----------



## ali29 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi to all,

Been looking at the site lots recently never posted yet.. Just wanted to chat to you guys in same position, am in my dreaded 2WW - 2nd cycle, using DE having ICSI, am at a different clinic this time, had my ET on Fri past, The donor EC was on Wed, so far am relaxing, not too many symptoms, slight cramping from time to time..

Ali x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all
Im 5dp5dt and just got a postive on a clearblue digital, its not the trigger as i tested that out (yes i am a serial tester    ) Im gonna take it one day at a time thou and wont really celebrate till otd.
After doing some research into early positives, it seem that even thou it does happen most poeple dont show positive till later. So for everyone who has tested neg, please dont give up hope, there's still plenty of time. 


Lots of       and       to you all xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow Michelle that is fantastic news, never know could be twins   
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

goodness me. We do all like to test early. I honestly cant see there being a fair and honest answer from a test this early. I mean 7-8 weeks perhaps, not 7-8 days.. Ladies you must give ur bodies a chance to recognise the bfp! Lol. Ur Jst stressin urself out b4 u need to. Good luck 2 all u serial testers out there in jumping the gun land, lol. ?reiki? ?pray? ?babydust? Xxxxx


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to this site so hope this post works!
I am on the 2ww and my OTD is 9th Dec.
Can you add me to the list?


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Im on my 2ww, my official test date is this saturday, 3rd december. As you can see from my signature ive been through the mill 

Ive got no symptoms whatsoever! Most people i know who get a bfp get period type cramping whilst on the 2ww, well ive got nothing. Thats whats making me think its not worked. Im in an emotional mess.

Are any of you ladies on the 2ww getting any symptoms?

xxxxxxxx Baby dust to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi tattybear, 

my otd is dec 2nd, although im thinking of testing on the 3rd as its my late fathers birthday so hoping that might bring me luck  

i wouldnt worry too much about not having symptoms, everybody is different. 
so far my symptoms have been, cramping, heaviness, sore (.)(.)s, feeling really hot, restless at night and waking up sweating. i know all these symptoms can be caused from progesterone so trying not to get my hopes up too much. 

slowing driving myself crazy wondering if im pregnant. not too long left though. 

best of luck to u x x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all, I would like to join.  On 2ww otd on 5th, (pleases add). Trying NOT to test early as did that last time and nearly ended up psychotic, I dont think it is. Somerhing I could manage. I have six sleeps to go and think i am driving myself, my dh and my mum crazy. It is all I ever wanted and it feels so cruel that there r so many awful parents out there. I have stopped going into town in case I react like some crazy lady when I see an example of bad parenting. Sorry for the. Trash talk. 
I am having some cramps, have sore boobs and feel a bit sick but it could be nerves, meds, or af. Sure helps the worrying. 
I hope u all get positives and I am here with ya. 
X


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

Tatty Bear - dont worry I dont have any symptoms either other than a sore bum for injections! Oh and I wake up to pee like twice a night and I started getting night sweats but I think thats from the progesterone / maybe even the prostap injection I had as I read that the meds stay in your system for months.

My OTD is Dec 2nd (Thursday) but I cheated and tested early this morning and its a BFP  Pregnant 1-2 weeks to be exact


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

I have no symptoms and it's driving me up the wall.


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Aussie M...me to! Arghhh would be nice to feel something!?!?! Its probably too early for me yet but it's driving me batty!
H x


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Michelle and SurreyMum - wow girls!!!!! Fab news  

I'm only 3dp5dt today, not sure if I'm feeling symptoms or side effects, I feel it's wwwaaaayyy too early for me to test but I was up 3 times for the loo last night, woke up starving at half four this morning and had to come downstairs and eat, I'm feeling a lot warmer - not hot exactly but I normally feel cold and I feel quite toasty . Burst into tears twice yesterday. Thirsty a lot. Trouble is with TX 2ww is that the side effects of the meds are the same as early pregnancy symptoms so I can't tell and if I'm honest, this is absolute torture  

But for the ladies worried about not feeling anything, really  please try not to worry about it, there are women out there who don't have a clue they're pregnant until they're months gone   just as there are women who have symptoms early on. You're pregnant until proved otherwise


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW.... 

Congrats Michelle and Surreymum. What a positive start to the December 2WW, long may it continue. !!    

All the best to you both for a healthy 9 months ahead. 

Can you give us who are still waiting an idea of what kind of symptoms ye had? Going    symptom spotting...(due to test Fri)

Lots of babydust to everyone... Eggcited xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks all
Still only taken this slowly.
As for symptoms all i have had and still got is cramps and lower back pain. Sometimes they can get quite bad which has me worried. Just feels like AF is about to start (which i pray it doesnt) 
Good luck all
Think the 2ww is the worst part of tx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok, still unsure of the whole dp/dt thing. Was home insem on sunday, its now tuesday. I understand that its WAY too early for symptoms but i've had tummy cramps all yesterday and this morning, it doesnt feel like af cramps. Also had lower backpain and an odd discharge (sorry tmi). I know its WAY too early to symptom spot but i've never been on 2ww, any ideas what all this could mean? ?reiki? and ?babydust? everyone Xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Ready4ababy - As you had insem i dont think dp/dt applies to you. Im not sure exact how insem work, but i presume that you would have ovulated sunday, the day you had insem, so if thats the case you are 2dpo (2 days past ovulation). 
I had IVF, my eggs were removed and them put in a dish with sperm. They count that as day 0, then then next day is day 1 and so on. I had 2 fertilised eggs put back 5 days later, which is 5dt (5 day transfer) the first bit is what day after transfer, today is 6 days after transfer, i had them put back last wednesday. So im 6dp5dt (6 days past 5day transfer)
Hope that makes some sense hun xxx


----------



## lynne0874 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi everyone.......... Can i join you, i'm 3dp5dt and my OTD is the 7th Dec. the wait is getting to me already!!       i have a few twinges and sore boobs, but i think thats the progesterone.

fingers crossed for everybody xx


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

hi everyone. Having bit of panic. Just been to loo and when i wiped it was a pink brown colour. So praying its not af but not sure what to think. Sorry if tmi but any advise please xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Tinkerbell -  Hun it could be anything, implantation bleed can happen a bit later, also spotting in early pregnancy is very common, some people have full af and are still pregnant. Its not over till otd and you take a test. Rest up hun and try and remain calm (i know easier said than done) This 2ww is hard and alot of symptoms of pregnancy and af are the same, its just mother natures way of being mean


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

thanks Michelle. Sat with feet up and trying to be positive. Hoping it was one off but afraid to go to loo now   fingers crossed i make it til Saturday. This is such a cruel journey so many highs and lows. Hope you are doing fine and wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

Michelle - I havent had any symptoms really no spotting or cramping no nothing other than a sore bum from prontgest injections lol 
Oh and I keep waking up at night to pee like 2/3 times a night but I've heard this can be a side effect of the progesterone (not sure how but there you go!)


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Surrey mum - Dont worry about having no symptoms hun, plenty dont. I wish sometimes that i didnt have any as my cramping scare's the hell out of me. Keep positive hun


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not worried  I got a BFP this morning! I didnt have any symptoms when I had my son 12 years ago either.  I was blessed with an easy pregnancy and birth fingers crossed this one is the same


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Surrey mum -    of course i remember your post now! Im such an idiot lol x Congrats to you xxx


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Congratulations to the BFP's, so pleased for you.  It's great to see we're getting good news already on this thread.  Here's hoping we all get what we want for Xmas!!!

Has anyone tried the cheapy Amazon pregnancy tests?  I bought some (£7.50 for 50),  and thought I would be able to POAS to my hearts content (spent a fortune on expensive tests last time).  I thought I would try these out yesterday, 1 day after my HCG shot, surely I would have got a positive from HCG in my system, but nothing.  Tried again today, it does go a bit pink towards the bottom of the stick, but its not a definate line like the negative line.  Any experiences would be appreciated.  I'm going to buy a FR or CB test and will probably not be able to wait past Sunday, my OTD is 7th Dec.  I tested 4 days early last time I got BFP.

Best Wishes

Laura xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Laura - I got some cheapies off ebay, i suppose there gonna be the same as yours and i find them rubbish. Yesterday i got a line on a superdrug tests and pregnant 1-2 on clearblue digi but nothing on the cheap one. There great for POAS stick addict like me but thats about it xxx


----------



## Lucky15 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

My test date is the 9th of Dec. Fingers crossed for all of you December ladies     This is only my second day after transfer and so far I feel very slightly crampy and very bloated!!! No other symptoms so far, not sure if either are good signs?

XxX Emma


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there, I'm back!! Had EC on Sun pm, just got call from embryologist, he wants me there at 9am to have them put back. He says I have 3 @ Grade A  Yippee!! He also says he's waiting to see if anything else develops from the other three....

I was a bit surprised he wants to have ET so early - I had never heard of a 60 hour transfer before... and not finding much about it now. Except for in cows and mares. Hmm. Wonder if that says something...? 














Used to be common practise before the lab solutions were improved.

Anyway - about those HPTs from Amazon. I have about 96 in my bathroom, and intend to test every morning and night from tomo till OTD (which I guess will be 14th, but I'll go to clinic on 10th anyway!). Last time I was taking hCG 5000 every three days, and I could see the blue line get lighter and darker as the injections wore off... with them getting less faint towards the OTD which was a BFP. (But then I miscarried  ) so I say go for it... if you're a serial tester, that's what they make cheap HPTs for!!! Oh, but:  don't be disappointed if it doesn't show up yet... wait till OTD!!!

JenLke - I'm also on daily Clexane injections.... I never thought to ask why, just tend to take Doc at her word... but I guess it could be cos of the M/Cs...

Anyway... too much from me - check y'all later x x x


----------



## Sarahb1977 (May 5, 2011)

Evening all, hope everyone is finding a way to get through the two weeks, it's feeling like a lifetime for me. OTD for me is the 2nd. Won't be testing early, got Friday off to deal with the outcome. Trying hard to be positive but have been getting af type cramps today. Had bad constant cramps/pain on day 6-9 then not much until today. I know it's not over till you test, wish someone would invent a way to be able to know within a day or two!!
Good luck to all testing over the next few days, I know there are a lot of us x


----------



## amanda8416 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all, 

I've been lurking, 

This is my second ivf with icsi this time, muct worse response this time round, I had 8-10 follies, high estrodoil levels but only 4 eggs, 2 not visible and the remaining two are currently (fingers crossed) burrowing into my lining. 

I'm 4dp2dt - currently have bloated belly, tired, little bit of nausea. Beautiful big (.)(.) but sore nips today tummy cramps, oh and my butt hurts like hell but that's from the prontogest. 

Last time we done a 4dt and I started bleeding  12 days after ec, hence the prontogest,  fingers crossed this one works, I dont know if I will have enough good eggs to do it again 

Hey saucy!! Good to see you again, so sorry your aug cycle didn't work, I hope you get a great Xmas pressie, 

Xx


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning!

Michelle - Thanks for confirming that the amazon tests are rubbish!!

Saucy - How did you get on with your test this morning?  If yours have blue lines they are maybe different to the ones I have, mine are pink.

Well December tomorrow, think I'll put my Xmas tree up this weekend.  

Best Wishes 

Laura xx


----------



## --Rebecca-- (Jun 20, 2011)

Morning girls,

Just wanted to say we did a hpt this morning - I'm 9dp5dt - and we got a BFP! 

Really scared in case it's a fake result so will test again tomorrow morning. Our OTD bloods aren't until the 5th Dec which is way longer than most clinics suggest so still got to wait until next week for any confirmation. 

I think my mild OHSS has come back though - can feel my ovaries swollen again. Doc said this would probably happen if I got pregnant...

Good luck to all the testers! xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning  Congrats to all the BFPS     


I'm feeling a bit down today, trying hard to stay   but it's not working as all I really feel is that af is going to start any minute   and all I want to do is cry


Amanda


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey All, 

Congrats to the BFPS Already making possitive waves in the 2ww!!!.  

Two days post treatment, dont think this will be our time but trying to glean some   xxx


----------



## lynne0874 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Amanda......i had transfer on Sat as well, the wait is already killing me! i will probably get the sack for being on this site all the time! its so hard to think about anything else! My otd is the 7th and im convinced my period will arrive before then xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Rebecca - Congrats hun! 


Girls you gotta think positive    i know i know its so hard aint it?! 
I havent done another test yet, only reason is i got none in the house lol! Thinking of taking a trip into town in a bit    I am suffering from lots of cramps again and nasty backache. Feels like af is about to start. 
Im using Crinone gel for progesterone support and today a few bits fell out (sorry tmi) and its was salmon coloured. I got this last time and ended with a chem pg, so i just praying that this is not happening again. 
When does the worrying stop!!!!!


Positive vibes to all


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

oh guys I'm the same - think think worry worry .... am trying to keep my mind off testing by working but after all the treatment - you just want to know if its worked!!! Arghhhhhhhhh
Heidi

ps have already decided to do early hpt Sat that will be 7dp5dt...is that tooo early you think?? I got a + on that date with my chem preg then so I'm using that as the guide....I'll so Sat & sun and bloods Monday - bloods results Tuesday..... I think?!?!?!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Ladies, struggling to post alot, silly pc keeps being naughty but despitre lack of indiviual replies I'm sending am thinking of you all!! xxx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats to all u bfp's! Hope i'll be joining u soon. ?reiki? ?babydust? ?pray? to all the girls who are waitin with me. Am 4dpo and have af-like cramps, back pain, sore (.)(.) and funny discharge, (sorry, tmi)... Hoping that these are good signs, going to test on the 9th (2 days b4 otd?) and then again the 11th. Am using hpts so hope the news will be good.      Have just finished shopping in asda and am so excited about being in same group as all those mummies and pg women. ?hugme? ?reiki? ?pray? ?babydust? and loads of luck to u all..... Love ready, Xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there again. On my phone, so I can't see names but will try to answer what I was asked:

Amanda: hi again. I did get preg in aug too, but m/c @ 7 weeks  again

Those who already have BFPs: _congratulations!  

About the amazon tests... Don't see why you think they are rubbish... Mine evn showed the fluctuations in HCG strength between injections... And thelab tests showed the levels after injection to range from 35 whatever's to 55.... So that seems quite accurate!

To those who want to test early: you may only do so if you accept a negative reading as "too early". And if you get a pos, be sure that's not a result of injections!


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Well done to all the ladies with BFP's, congratulations   .
Sorry to put a downer on it but AF turned up this morning so all over for me   . Had my cry now so I need to pick myself and hope to be back next year, if DH agrees   .
All the best ladies and good luck to all of you still waiting. Sending lots of             
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Lexig - have you done a test to confirm the bfn? My clinic always ask me to just encase the body is up to something weird. I'm sure your already in the know about all that but just encase it would be worth a double check to be 110% sure before you  stop the meds. Sorry honey and take care of yourself.

Here comes at TMI alert!!!.... Have anyone here had bad dioreah (uum Spell? but you know what I mean - upset stomach) on the 2ww? I'm having a rough evening with running to the loo (nice) just wondered if it could be something to do with the 2ww?/meds/ivf or completely unrelated thing...got a bloated stomach in addition.

H x


----------



## always_hopeful (Jan 10, 2011)

Lexig - so sorry x

Good luck to other ladies LINDY15 and Jillaz testing tomorrow x

I'm testing officially tomorrow too, but I think I know the result despite my BFP over the weekend. I started very light pinky bleeding 3 days ago, but today I got a few drops of red blood. I think it's all over.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Heidi2, thanks hun, I tested this morning, no second line. The clinic have asked me to test on Sunday still so I will do that. My period is so heavy now I would guess it's practically impossible to be pregnant. Sorry TMI but the bleeding is dark red, very heavy and clots. I haven't bothered with the progesterone tonight as the nurse said if it's really heavy I could stop. I am surprised I'm bleeding so heavy and so early, normally the progesterone stops me from bleeding until I stop taking it and even then I don't get it for another week so very strange, anybody else have this experience so early on??
Regarding the diarrhoea, I got it on one of my 2WW and then found out I was having twins   , so you never know could be a good sign, good luck   .
always_hopeful, I am    for you right now, sending you lots of          
Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow       
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Period like bleed started yesterday, did test this morning anyway and got a positive.  Did test yesterday and got negative. Feel like my heart is being continously jumped on. 
Congrats to all bfp, love to all bfn. X


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Lexig - sorry to hear you have already discounted everything, I only mention this as my sis bled heavy in both her pregnancies so its always worth been really really sure - but you and your clinic sound like you have covered all areas. I'm so sorry I know it doesn't help me to say but I've been there to as my first and second cycles both ended with AF before the OTD (about 3days before) such a disappointment I know - big hug to you sweetheart   it grossed me out bto as I had got congested with the gel and the weird lumps distressed me I couldn't work out what I was losing (sorry tmi) - it really is an icky business hey. 

It would be fab if my dioreah ended with news like that - here's wishing kid...you take care of you and DH try and get some time together to heal.
H x


----------



## misspops1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Pinkcat

I am due to test on the 7th December - very nervous!! 2nd cycle of ICSI. Good luck everyone - Thank you x

June 2009 - clomid
August 2010 #1 IUI - Failed due to OS
December #2 IUI BFN
February #3 IUI BFN
June 2011 #1 ICSI, Blast. TF - AF = BFN
Nov 2011 #2 ICSI, Blast. TF......TTW
Test due 7th Dec Fingers X'ed


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Heidi2   , I have everything crossed for you.
OMG waitinglongtime, congratulations, can I ask how heavy your bleed was, sorry I know TMI but I tested negative today and I'm bleeding heavier that I would normally.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## LINDY15 (Jun 15, 2011)

don't give up always_hopeful.. only hrs to goto OTD..  
good luck to you and Jillaz tomorrow, 
I somehow managed to keep away from HPT but not sure how I will sleep tonight !
take care all,
Lindy xxx


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a quick post to wish all you Ladies testing tomorrow the very best of luck. Look forward to the good news tomorrow....

     

Sleep well.... Eggcited xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Quick post (one of my usual 'im awake' at stupid o'clock)


Congratulation to all the recent BFP's!


Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow (and prob some early testers hehe)


Saucy sailoress - I can only give 'my' opinion on them from what happened to me with them on monday. Maybe they are different tests to the ebay ones? or maybe my body just dont like them, who knows? If they work then keep using them..


Lexig -    so sorry hun. Can only hope for you that this is a one off bleed., specially as its early for you. Take care xxx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like this journey is over this time. Good luck to u all.  X


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

waitinglongtime - So sorry hun    really wish there was more i could say or do. Are you sure? (sorry if thats a stupid question, but this journey can have suprises) Take care xxx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Michelle. Yeah got af and a faint positive but positive yesterday was much clearer so think chemical pg now. All symptoms gone now too. Good luck to you. X


----------



## missy79 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Pinkcat can you add me OTD 15th with ICSI

I had ET yesterday with a blasto but had really bad pains in stomach all night and still some this morning is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Well ladies i nearly POAS today, I dont know how i managed to stop myself buying one in boots. Last time was hell with the home testing so i decided this time i wasnt going home test but its driving me insane. If its negative its going to kill me so i just want to know so i can start dealing with it. Still no af pains like most people have had with a bfp :,(


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Waitinglongtime- Im soooooooo sorry. I know no words can help today. I've been there and can say, despite the cliche, time does help. 

Take time to grieve your loss and take good care of yourself... Eggcited


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Lexig:  I am sorry   

Heidi:  Yes!!! That totally means you must be PG!  When I got bad diarrhea during my 2WW, it was alongside cold symptoms... Because my defenses were down, because I was PG!  Fingers crossed for you!   

Waitinglongtime:  I'm sorry   

MissPops:  Good Luck   

xxMichellexx:  You might be right about the cheapo HPTs.  I have a different type this type till last time... and tested this morning after having had FOUR embies put back in yesterday, and it showed negative!!  Can ya believe that?   

Missy79:  Good Luck!!  I also had ET yesterday, and also getting funny cramps in tummy.  Nothing unusual about that after all the mauling it's just been through!!   

Tattybear:  I don't know how you have managed to resist so long!!!  

Anyway....me?  I'm on bed rest for TWO WEEKS, since my last two ICSIs were positive, but resulted in early m/c   Have Clexane injections this time, so hopefully they'll stick around this time!  Getting a bit frustrated - cos whilst I'm not a very active person naturally (exercise?  Only if I make a HUGE effort!) I do miss being able to move around.  But it's great having DH cook all my food for me!


----------



## Bopeep (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello

Can you please put me on the list. My OTD is 7th Dec.

Thanks

Bo x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Saucy Sailoress - Im on bedrest as well, im having 3 weeks off from work as i do some heavy lifting. Hope you dont get to bored, there have been times where i thought i might go mad lol!


Tattybear - well done for not testing hun, got more stamina than me x Dont get hung up on symptoms as everyone is different.  


Hello and good luck to the newbies   


Hope all are hanging in there    xxx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

For those of you who are serial testers do you not find getting a negative everyday breaks your heart over and over again rather than just on OTD?

I ask this because my first ivf i didnt do any hpt's, it was a negative on OTD. It broke my heart to receive that phone call. Then my next FET i did hpt's from day 3 after 5 day transfer every morning until otd! Every morning i cried and cried and every day i spent depressed.

This time im trying to hold out and not do a hpt but im ssoooo tempted! Ignorance is bliss though at times, im unsure what to do :/


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

My husband was just reading over my shoulder - pointed to the phrase 'serial testers' and said "I think you'd fall into that category - don't you?" LOL!!!

NO, I don't get upset.  This is the 7th time I've done this ICSI lark (plus a few ICSIs), and frankly I find it less stressful to watch the sticks than to just wait.... and of course I totally understand that all the negative tests are worthless and void - only the positive ones matter!!  Seriously - just read the packet!


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Tattybear - Hun i can only give you my feelings on it and that is i have always been a serial tester, even when trying naturally. I just feel like i cope better than having my hopes up for 2 weeks then just to get crushed in one day. But like i said thats the way i feel, and i suppose its not for everyone. All i can say is do what you feel is right. If you cant face crying everyday then dont test everyday, try and keep yourself busy somehow. I know its so hard xxx


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

SaucySailoress – thanks for the positive vibes re my deli-belly it went on all night – have only eaten 1 bit of dry toast so far today as I’m a bit scared! Just a thought...have you had an immunes tested due to your early m/c’s? You may have already gone down that road – but if not maybe worth discounting....a good start would be Dr Alan Beers book, Is you Body Baby Friendly? Also my DH had his DNA fragmentation tested and this uncovered something’s we didn’t know about before. Well anyway that’s not for this cycle!!!! as its guna work out great great great!!!

Well I don’t know what that doggy belly was about I hope it is a good sign – probably just a bug?

Re serial testing – it’s such a personal thing when I began early series testing I found it hard each time seeing that bfn and not knowing if it was true – but maybe this was because I previously tested on OTD so the negative result was a real one then (if you know what I mean) if you can get your head around seeing a negative and not taking too seriously then you maybe cut out for serial testing – but it does come with a health warning as I found it hard first time around a few tears – but now on my #6 cycle I’m getting like an old pro.

Wishing you all the best my December ladies in waiting.
H x


----------



## Rojakhan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone.
Pink cat please can I be added...
FET,Otd 15th Dec


----------



## LINDY15 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello ladies,
well I waited until this morning, got 2 faint positives and then a blood test today and it's definitely a BFP !.
DH took a half day off work whether it was good news or not, so it has been lovely to spend the afternoon
asking each other questions and realising how much we don't know.
but trying to be realistic as well. going to take one day at a time and today I'm pregnant  
not sure where to go on the website now !
Good luck to all those waiting to test, hang in there.
wishing you all positive wishes,
Lindy xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Lindy      

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

tattybear: I just noticed how close you are to OTD!!! You must be quite frantic, poor thing!!!

Hold in there, we've all got our fingers pressed together and pointing skywards for you.... it's gonna be OK!!  
You would have nasty AF symptoms by now if it wasn't!!!!

Nearly there now!!!

Heidi: Glad you're better! 
And yum - I love toast. WIth marmite. Yeah. I nearly sent my step daughter up to scrape some off the M1 for me THE OTHER DAY.

ANyway - did I mention I'm on bed rest, so DH is doing all the cooking? Well, that's great, and today he made a most delicious spag bol, bless him. 

But yesterday I sent him off to make toast and he came back with a plate of cold hard rocks with funny bits where he'd scraped off the burn. SO I sent him back again - and this time he just came back with cold, hard, undercooked toast. Not sure how it got hard like a rock, since it was barely toasted..... ANyway, gave up that time. Maybe tonight will be better!


----------



## missy79 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats Lindy


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Congratulations Lindy     so pleased for you x


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Lindy..

Congrats. Hope you have a healthy 9 months ahead of you. 

All the best.. Eggcited (R more like nervous for OTD 2moro!!)


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

So pleased for you Lindy.

Take Care

Laura x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow    wishing you all the best! xxx


----------



## Sarahb1977 (May 5, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for positive results for all of us due to test tomorrow. It's been a very long two weeks. 
Congrats to you Lindy on your bfp, lots of luck for the next 8months xx


----------



## Bopeep (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello

When i posted earlier I forgot to say I was DET

Thanks
Bo x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi all, 
I've been very quiet on this thread since joining as my head has been all over the place! OTD is tomorrow, praying AF stays away. Just want to say how sorry I am to those who have had bad news and also good luck to those who have still to test. I think there are a lot of us tomorrow! I am exhausted with the roller coaster and not feeling like I'm out the woods yet! Plenty cramps, no bleeding and boobs that don't feel as sore as they did so I'm still expecting AF to show any minute! Have managed to not home test, too scared! Anyway fingers crossed for us all and regardless of my outcome I am so grateful for all the support this site gives xxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry, cometsly forgot to say in the above post; huge congratulations to those who have BFP! Xx


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh well. Back to the drawing board....again. It's more sad that I don't get sad anymore  

Good luck everyone else, and a big    congrats to everyone else that's BFP.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

AussieM - So sorry hun    xxx


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

AussieM sorry about your BFN. Take good care of yourself. 

To all of us testing tomorrow I hope we will be getting those early Crimbo pressies of BFP.!!

Will keep ye posted..     

Eggcited..(R more like nervous!)xx


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

Great news Lindy and good luck to all the testers tomorrow!
One more week until my OTD of 9th Dec and I have no symptoms apart from sore (.)(.)!!
So annoying to have nothing more to go on. Got to just tick off getting thru each day as a milestone!


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Bleeding since tuesday, clotting, faint positi ves, then even fainter positives. So we wrote it off and so clinic said not likely so brought otd forward to today and now got positive. Talk about yo-yo hope. And complete confusion.


----------



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got BFP!!!  Can't believe it.  Wishing everyone on here the best of luck


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

BFP for us...thrilled.!! Will post later..


----------



## Sarahb1977 (May 5, 2011)

Many congrats to the bfp's today, wishing you all lots of luck for the future. 
BFN for me sadly :-( 
Got to pick myself up though and decide what to do next. 
Good luck to all still to test xx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

sarahb- ?hugme? ?hugme? ?hugme? sorry about ur bfn, hope ur ok and that u come up with plan b soon... I hear it helps to have an alternative.                                      To all the bfps- CONGRATS!!! ?clapping? ?clapping? ?dancingspot? woop woop! Hope i get to join u girls soon.                To everyone else who got bfn but isnt ready to say so- ?hugme? ?hugme? ?hugme?  chins up, heads high, always keep ur spirits up! It'll happen for u all soon!                Afm- all these bfps are making me feel quite lucky, i only hope that my luck doesn't run out... Still hav cramps and soreness in the chest and back, hope this is good sign.    ?reiki? ?pray? ?babydust? ?hugme? love Ready, Xx


----------



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi There!

I am due for my pregnancy test on 05th Dec 2011   
This was an FET cycle for me. 

Please add me to the list!!  
cheers!!


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guys, i have been reading all of your post daily but havent as yet commented on this thread. I am on my 2nd ivf treatment and currently 6dp2dt and driving myself nuts   analysing every little twinge and feeling - i supose thats only natural tho. My OTD is 9th Dec so could i be added to the list please? 

Congratulations to all of u who have got your BFP's and so sorry for all of those who unfortunately havent made it yet. chin up ppl and believe that your dreams will come true eventually! 

Trying to keep up the PMA      

Love L xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I've not really been posting much as yet as its still such early days for me, 4days post IUI, OTD 20TH december, yes thats right ladies for me its not a 2ww more of a 21day  wait! trying to occupy my mind but slowly starting to think ooh day 6 ahead poss implantation arriving lol so trying to stay sane 

To the BFNS  , I really cant send you all enough hugs, but hoping whatever the next step for you as an individual may be it brings you the happiness all us FF deserve   .

BFPS! woOoO!  Congratulations, I wish you a happy healthy nine months.

AFM just hoping third times the charm, but remaining positive that even if we're not blessed in 2011, maybe IVF in 2012 will bring us the baby we already hold nestled in our hearts xxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Loubielou and eggcited - Woohoo girls   Congratulaions xxx


Sarahb - Im so sorry    take good care hun xxx


Waiting - Bless you    Hope you get an answer soon, lets hope its good  


Hello to all the newbies GOOD LUCK


----------



## ali29 (Nov 20, 2011)

huge congrats to all the BFPS today   and hugs to the BFeeNs its such a hard time for us all.. I'm one week into this dreaded 2WW now. xx


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Well done to all the BFP's!!!!  

Big hug and very sorry to all the BFN's    - its a tough journey this and most of us have been there more than once but it doesn't' make it any easier. Take care of yourself XXXX

AFM - I can't resist the   so will do early testing tomorrow even though I've got beta bloods booked for Monday (its like fishing to see if there is any bites?) and my OTD isn't for ages - naughty me series tester.

Hope you all have good weekends.
H x


----------



## jadeyjade (Jun 13, 2011)

Please can you add me 
I am 6dp5dt, OTD 9th Dec

Like you heidi2    testing is all i can think about 
Best of luck for early test, i will probably be joining you soon

Congrats to all BFP's
  to the BFN


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Loubie Loo, Eggcited:      Wooooowoooooo!!!!!

Longtimewaiting: It's a yes, it's a yes, it's a yes, it's a yes          !!!
Sarah, AuusieM:    but on the bright side:   (I know, it's not much of a consolation.  I'm sorry )


As for me?  Well, having a bit of an identity crisis.... I signed up as kttkt (KittyKat) but then switched to SaucySailoress, which I use on my blog and other forums.  Now I find that searches for SS yielded results from FF, and I don't know if I want my family and friends, colleagues and students to read what I post on here, so back to Kitty it is.  Sorry if it sounds confusing!

Anyway... About those cheapo tests... I might have mentioned I'm a serial tester.  I'm now 2dp3dt, and naturally tested this morning and yesterday.  Interestingly, both tests showed a very faint positive, which of course will be the hCG release injection wearing off.  It would be interesting to get a bloods test done to see what the levels actually are, but of course, I'm in bed so can't!  However - after my last miscarriage, the faint line was showing all the way down to 33.


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

JadeyJade, you're the same as me! I've got an otd of 6th though, 4 more sleeps. Well, I say 4 more sleeps,more like 8 more sleeps as I literally cannot go a whole day without having a nap. I'm soooo tired... is anyone else feeling like that? Trying not to read too much into it as I know progesterone can cause drowsiness but boy am I whacked and it's definitely getting worse with each day


Amanda x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, got my first ever BFP today! Can't believe it. I'm very nervous though as I have lots of cramps and it's obviously very early. Thanks again to all for your support, this website has been a lifeline the past two weeks xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

1981LM - Congratulations hun    xxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi ladies, otd was today but last night i started spotting. this morning hardly any blood, then brown blood. clinic said not to worry unless it was red blood. well bout 5pm the red blood came and lots of it. full blown af. so this cycle is over  
i have mixed feelings at the moment, sadness, anger, positivity,the list is endless. 

so the plan now is to try naturally this month and if no luck will have fet next month. 

congratulations to all those with a bfp and good luck to those testing this month. fingers crossed for u all x x


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

Hi ladies can I join ofd 10/12 symptons so far cramps/twinges, dizzy, tender nippled, very tired, and breathless. Any of this a good sign? Keeping positive feel calm. Good luck to all u lovely ladied


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all the BFP! What a lovely early christmas present it is!

And big   to all the BPN   take care of yourselves.  I know cause I've been there that no words can help, its a horrible feeling.  I use to be so angry with God and with other pple who had children, I fould going to supermarkets/ parks so difficult the sight of a pushchair use to have me in   its so not fair.... time does help though.  I think its important to grieve and not to feel as though you should just 'get over it' - its a big thing, so take your time and have a good cry and allow yourself to go through the emotions.



I tested on Tues and it was positive and yesterday was our OTD and it was positive again! The clearblue test said 2-3 weeks though so I'm wondering now if I might be carrying twins as my hcg is clearly very high (it should have read 1-2 wks) My doc said I had a 50% chance of conceiving twins so we're waiting now for our scan on the 21st! Very exicited and happy  This would be my 6 pregnancy & we're keeping everything crossed that this one results in a healthy baby (or two!)

Lots of love and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

hi ladies could i join you pls 

i will be having a 5day transfer on monday if all goes ok over weekend 

look forward to chatting to you all and good luck to you all too xx

laura x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats to all the BFP's   
So sorry for the ladies who have BFN's this time, all the best and I hope you all get those BFP's next time         
waitinglongtime -   , OMG, I can't believe it hun, look after yourself and keep us posted, I am so so happy for you, you have been through a tough 2 weeks   
Good luck to all the ladies testing over the weekend, hope your dreams come through and you get the best Christmas present.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to join you. I had ET today and am PUPO with 2 embies. 

Good luck to everyone!

Karen


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Well I tested early...2 test last night, and another 2 this morning....all weak positive's (faint lines but lines all the same!).  We ar staying calm and reserved until I get my HcG numbers confirmed Monday/Tuesday as last time they were falling and the bfp hpt ended in a chem preg and the time before a mc at 7 wks so its hard to be excited again...but its a step in the right direction.
I really hope this is our baby and this is our time....
Good luck to all those testing soon...I'll post my HcG's Mon/Tuesday when they come.
H x


----------



## Poochywahr (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi there, 
Can I just check with all you ladies. Is it possible to get blood hcg preg test done at GP? Mine are being bait funny saying go to your ivf clinic but as it's in Spain, that's not really an option! 
Many thanks xx


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Poochy - my GP agreed to do it after I discussed my history with them ~(as in why I need Hcg's not just hpt due to previous chem preg and mc) maybe call and talk them through your situation and see if they will, hopfully they will be supportive - maybe ask the nurse?. but in short yes mine did
H


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Poochywahr:  Can you go to a private clinic to get them done? I had to get a bunch of blood tests done in UK, doc wasn't helpful (due to length of time since I last visited, on account of being an expat, so I went private.  They actually referred me to the Well Traveller Clinic - now there's an option!


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Heidi:          Good Luck, Babes.  It is such a nerve wracking time, and my heart is crying out for you....     

Karen: Welcome aboard, and good luck!     

Cohensmummy: Have a great weekend!!!  

SurreyMum & 1981LM:        

Angiebaby & Mrs Billy:  Sounds like it might be good news for you both           

I have not stopped sniffling for two days now, which is what happened with both my last PGs (although both aborted early, so not getting excited... or trying not to.  Just feeling blank, really).


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations to all the BFPs! smile smile smile!
BFN's I hope that you have the hugs/wine/ chocolate that you need! 
I hope everyone 2ww is keeeping mentally busy and not testing too early - you do not want the confusion it is hell! I should know from last time. 
I am still in a confused state - hcg test came back positive but until they do another one on monday they have no idea whether it is increasing or well u know! Bleeding seems to be slowing down but not going to take that for granted either. just have to rest til monday and wait and see! 
thanks for all support. esp Kittykt, XxMichelleXx and RachelnHerbie. 
love to you all regardless!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Waiting - Hope you have stuff to keep your mind occupied this weekend hun, thats all we seem to do in this tx game is waiting and waiting.
I have been down the same road as you so many times hun, waiting for hcg results before any kind of answer and its not easy. 
Thinking of you and praying for you on monday    xxx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Poocywarh, you don't say were you live but the London ultra sound centre in wimpole st charge £40 for a hcg blood test and results come back within 4 hours. BcnIvf will insist you get it done so its easier to go private and come off the meds that day if negative. Most gp's are unhelpful on this as your classed as private once with an Ivf clinic. Your consultant may do them privately or ring bupa if your GP won't help. The Internet comes up with info also and many UK ivf centres will do your blood test but it can be expensive.

Passenger xx


----------



## always_hopeful (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs, it is always so heartening to hear good news.

So sorry for the BFNs, AussieM and Jenluke xxx

Waitinglongtime - our situation sounds similar. I had a bfp on thursday and got my hcg level measured. But I also started bleeding with some red blood. Not as heavy as a period and not painful though I did get some small cramps. My hcg came back as 92, which the clinc thinks is a little low, they were looking for over 100. I'm getting tested again on Monday when the change in numbers will tell me if it's still viable. Still spotting red blood though. My family is insisting I have three days rest. Monday is such a long time away. This is horrendous isn't it?


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

Jst tested at 6dpo.. Stupid really but what the hey, came up neg, wasn't really expectin anythin different. Will w8 till otd then test again. Still optimistic, hav sore (.)(.), cramps, sore back and feel quite sick (sorry tmi), keeping up PMA! No reason that the results would be accurate today, right?      Sorry to all the bfns and congrats to all the bfps!    Keep ur heads up girls, if it hasn't happened yet it will soon. Hope that more people get a gr8 xmas prezzie b4 long! ?reiki? ?hugme? ?babydust? ?pray? love u all, ready Xxx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Always_hopeful. Hi yes we r in very similar boat. I am also on 'rest'. But trying to keep my hopes up. Hope u stay well. Will be thinking of u. Hope we both 
Have increased results.do u get your results same day. 
 x x pm if u want x


----------



## harrysmum19 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Mind if I join you?
We are on our second ICSI cycle and test date is 16th December after having one blastocyst transferred today.
I hope our angel Harry is looking down on us and sending a little brother or sister for Christmas xxx

your stories fill me with hope!
Lisa xxx


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies !!!! Not rubbing it in or anything, but last night I had 3 really divine Caprioskas. 
For all those BFNs out there, I hope you are ok. Clearly, I've decided that there's nothing more I can do this month to try to get UTD so I'm going to enjoy myself.

Lord knows I will be forgoing everything in 2012. Determined that my belly will give   a run for his money next year


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

Poocywarh - The Early Pregnancy Unit does hcg blood tests each time I got pregnant I use to be there every other day getting the my bloods done.  They see your first come first served so I use to get there for 7.30 (they opened at  and at around 2pm they'd call with result. Most hospitals have an EPU and its free oh and my one you could just self refer you didnt need to get a letter from a doc or anything.


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Hope you dont mind me joining! I need some advice!

Im on my 2nd 2ww after iui, my OTD is 05/12 and up to last night i had no symptoms of pregnancy nor and warnin signs of the AF, then late last night i had a (the only way i can axplain it) is like a pulled muscle pain on my left side which felt like over my ovary that feelin is still there now and hurts if i breath in/out to heavy! But the thing im most worried about is i started brown spotting at midday today. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wanted to let you lovely ladies know i got my BFP today, my beta level was 86 which im hoping is high enough. Im ssoooo pleased but very nervous xx thanks for your kind wishes xx


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

Uugggghhh, I've felt so moody today. Makes me think AF is on her way. This wait is so hard.


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Ameheath, welcome aboard.

We are not medical professionals, so you need to have any suspicious pains checked out... But if your cramping is happening whikst you are spotting, then it could well be implantation happening... We will cross our fingers for you! 

Tattybear: Yippee!!!!!  

Srh: hang on in there, girl it ain't over if the fat lady ain't singing!


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hi kitty, 
thanks for the reply i understand you cant diagnose anything just wanted to see if anyone else had experienced it! the pain has since stopped but still uncomfortable to the touch (if i prod the area gently) am stoill spottin although a bit heavier today so im thinking it could go either way!
will test tomorrow and see! the wine in my fridge will either get drunk tomorrow or when i become a mummy...........


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Ameheath, it's not over til the fat lady sings hun, I've got everything crossed for you that that wine will be chilling for a long time yet  

Srh - same for you too hun, I'm   that the wicked witch stays away  

Tattybear - Massive congrats to you x x 

AFM - 8dp5dt & I've got af type cramps, totally convinced she's going to show her ugly face today. Boobs aren't as sore as  they have been either. Trying to stay  , I'm not bleeding or anything so I'm still in the running for now. Trouble is with a tx cycle is you can't compare it to a normal one... with a normal cycle I would have started af by now but the progesterone will be holding her off if I'm not pg.. so many thoughts and what if's going through my head today.

Amanda x


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks amanda! Im tryin. My hardest to stay positive x good luck to you too x


----------



## jadeyjade (Jun 13, 2011)

Mrs Billy - we are the same   8dp5dt, feeling slightly crap! also been bait stupid and did a test this morning and it was negative  Not told anyone, everyone told me to wait but this IVF does some crazy things to us  

ameheath- hope the wine stays chilled for a long time !! 

 the witch stays away for us all, and get that BFP


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Mrs Billy and Kitty Kt for your messages, feeling a bit better today, a few crampy twinges but nothing else to speak of. Roll on Friday, I say!
Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow, I will be   for you all.


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

Ameheath- when is your otd? From experience everytime I've had pains in pregnancy it turned out to ectopic which is quiet dangerous. If you keep getting pains ( not like af pains) I think u should see the epu


----------



## Surrey Mum (Sep 27, 2011)

Just saw you posted your otd as today. Good luck testing  keeping my fingers crossed for you hope your pains have all gone away


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

it's a   for me.

Good luck to all of you still to test, Massive congrats to all the BFP's and huge   to all the BFN's


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Mrs Billy - Big hugs hun    take good care xxx


Good luck to everyone this month


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Rachel, oh hunni I'm so sorry x


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I've not been on here in a very long time and A LOT has happened since last posting. 

This 2 ww ends tomorrow but I fear the worse.... sorry if tmi but it seems period about to start :-( went to loo at 2am and when wiped there was blood not a lot but thats how af always starts with me, now got slight cramps and I know its all over again. 

DH trying to stay positive and saying you won't know till blood results but I really think when you know you know! 

Hope everyone else if having a far better day! 

Suse x


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Really sorry and big hugs to the ladies with BFN’s …   

Suse & Rachel and all those still to test    that AF stays away.


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Well done Mrs Billy!!! 

AFM&#8230;.well pretty good news just got my result now 1st *bHcG 67.81*&#8230; I think that's ok I'm 9dp5dt. It certainly higher than the 19.1 I had last time. I have booked 2nd bHcG Wed to check that is doubling ok but won't get those results this time until late Thurs maybe even Fri pm as it's with my GP. 
booked a viability scan for 28th Dec&#8230;&#8230; so small step at a time for me as it's been a long bumpy road - quietly pleased though. 

H x


----------



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi There!!

I got a BIG FAT POSITIVE TODAY!! YAY!!!!    
Thank God for his Grace and all you lovely ladies for your support!!

Best wishes to all of you!!!


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

congrats to bfps.          Sorry to bfns, nxt time girls... There's always next time. ?reiki? ?hugme? ?babydust? and ?pray? 4 u all!    Afm am at 8dpo and still going strong, havin cramps, sore (.)(.) and back. Am feelin positive.    Fingers crossed for all still to test.    Xxxx


----------



## always_hopeful (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm bowing out of this one. Had a BFP for a week but sadly miscarried at the weekend.

Best wishes to those still waiting to test, lots of strength for those BFNers to pick yourselves up again and carry on with life, and lots of luck to the BFPers- hold on tight x


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Always-Hopefull - So sorry to hear your news, life is cruel, take care of yourself xx

Hugs to all the other BFN's, hopefully your time will come.

Congratulations to the latest BFP's, what a feeling eh! Take good care of yourselves and here's a healthy trouble free pregnancy.

I'm sorry I'm not very good at posting and keeping up with things.  Hope you lovely ladies can give me some advice I'm really losing my PMA.  I'm 10DP3DT today and have done a couple of tests, all negative.  Last time I had TX I got my BFP at 8DP3DT, so as you can imagine this is freaking me out a bit and have convinced myself it's gonna be a BFN.  To top all this off my Boss is being a K**b and won't let me take 1/2 hour credit leave on Wednesday to go to the doc's for my HCG blood test  I have had to cancel and rebook for Thursday evening, which means I won't get results til Monday!!!  My work consider this as "Optional Treatment" and are not being very supportive, business needs have to come first!!

Sorry for the rant, this wait is making me unstable!

Best Wishes 

Laura xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Evening ladies

Its a BFN for me.  
 for all the other BFN's
 for all the BFP's
  for all those still to test

Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Tinkerbell:   
ALways Hopeful:    Bless your little baby, I'm sorry.  It happened to me twice, I know how devastating it is to have that Joy slammed down.

Babies2be:   
Heidi:  Looking Good!!   

Susie14 & Rachel&Herbie:      DON'T you give up yet - it ain't over...

ameheath... Let us know how it went, we're all worried !

ABout me.... Hubby says my urine has changed smell.  There.... bet ya really wanted to know that, didncha?  He can't remember if that happened when I had my BFPs... 

Go on, then - it's not so very chatty in here.  So what you all up to for xmas?  If this fails, our consolation prize is a ski trip to Andorra... although we'd rather be stuck in bed here (doc says bedrest until heartbeat, cos of m/cs.... and this is why I'm not working now, so pleeeeease let them hang in there.


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi sorry for the late reply, it was quite literally a BFN for us. 

Surrey mum i was beginin to think it was an eptopic but the pains started frisy eve and AF was here saturday lunch time! We tested sunday night and got our results so yesterday was a bit rough for us! The wine was real nice though!!

Congrarulations to all the BFP's and sorry for all that also got nasty BFN's


----------



## CocoBear (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello PinkCat.  Please may I be added to this thread?  I'm due to test on 14th Dec after my first IVF cycle went well.  After lots of horrible surgery over the past few years due to a hideous ovarian cyst that exploded and caused pelvic infection, I'm now doing my first IVF cycle.  They collected 7 eggs, 5 of which fertilised.  3 went to blasto, and they put back 2 "text book perfect grade one" embryos on 30th Nov.  Eeek!  Am nervous and excited all at the same time, as it's been such an emotional few years with all the ill health and surgery.   

I have sore boobs from time to time, lots of funny pulling/fluttery type sensations in my tummy and am very tired at night.  I hope this is good news.  I'm determined not to test early, but still have over a week to go!  I'm wishing everyone luck and am sending lots of good sticky vibes and  energy  

xx


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me tagging on. Lots of love to those with BFN's - I know how that feels xx - and huge congratulations to the BFPs!

I'm slowly going insane from the 2WW. I'm now 11dp 2dt and felt like AF's on her way since about 5dp but crossing everything to keep her away! Had the works - sharp pulling twing in left and right side, feeling like indigestion in lower belly, sore boobs some days and less so others, extremely vivid dreams (hello Jason Donovan!) - but I let my imagination run riot last time and was crushed when I got a BFN so trying desperately to keep things in perspective. Wishing lots of luck to everyone waiting to test, this is torture xx


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Would you mind if I join you, massive congratulations to all the BFP's   and to all the BFN's I truly am sorry hang in there your time is just around the corner. 

Pinkcat can you please add me I had DEICSI today with OTD of 17th December  

Love and best wishes to you, stay strong and try not to go  

Love Carol xxx


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey girls. I'm hoping to join you in the 2ww. My otd is Xmas eve.  Could u add me to list. 

My head has been wasted. After thinking I wasn't cycling again til after new year. I started bleeding on cd22. I never get af without medicated help so that was a surprise. They started another cycle. Clomid 50 and gonal f. I only had 3 doses of 225,225,150. I had scan on Friday and I had [email protected] with multiple follies @1.1. 

No more jags I had scan yesterday. I had a good follie @1.8 and one @1.4  still multiple @1.1  so I was triggered at midday yesterday. I had my iui today with a good quality sample. 

The iui was awful today. I've never had it so bad. I even broke a nail grabbing onto couch. She said my cervix was twisted the Thats it done. It was really painful this this time. Really bad cramp just now. Just gonna head home to couch. Xxxx way. Made me cough. When ur bursting for the loo and have an extra long speculum inside you. Coughing is no mean feet. 

Sorry to moan but I have the worst cramp possible. I'm lying on couch exhausted and feeling mighty sorry for myself. 

Hope all my buds r well. Xxxxxx


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi girls

i am so sorry for alll the bfn's, this journey is so hard.
mt otd is friday and im not coping very well. if i test in the morning on an early response will this be too early. it will be 14 days since egg collection.
I have had cramps all the way through, I have now started crying most days and am not enjoying it atall. I have convinced myself it hasn't worked. I can't concentrate at work and well, we all know how it feels. Sorry not helping.

Please can someone let me know about testing 2 days early and if its too soon.

Thank you loads
Hugs to you all.

Xxx


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi farmgirl - our cycles are exactly in sync - I'm really busy at work but am obsessing a little too much and have spent most of the day on here - it's totally natural so we shouldn't beat ourselves up. Stay positive, we're so nearly there. Every second we're better off than we were and one step closer to that BFP. I'm trying to distract myself with Christmas decorations and present buying. But also considering an early test maybe Thursday... xx


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks susanaq.

Its just too hard this time. In one way I want  to know as its driving me loopy and I can't settle, the other part of me doesn't want to not be pupo anymore.
And its like this every 5 seconds. I am trying so hard to do my work but am glued to my blackberry.

I thought if it was only one more sleep I would last through the night. I honestly don't think its worked as I feel like af is coming and I have spots. I thought its better to know than not know. My hubby has banned me from testing early but I really am at the end of my patience. So willing to risk his disapproval.

I have done all my xmas shopping,o more distractions for me.

Good luck for thurs if you do test early. 

Congrats to all u lovely ladies who have had good news, huge hugs to those that havent and are still waiting.

Xx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm jumping on the 2WW rollercoaster once more! 

Had 4th cycle of Menopur and Pregnyl ovulation induction.
Test date - 20th December (my birthday is Christmas Day so    )

Seems to be a slightly less successful month on here than November  
Sorry to see that xx ...but congratulations to all the BFPs  

Good luck to all those still to test

Laura x


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Sending my love and   to all the BFN's. It hurts so much but don't give up.

Farm Girl and Susanaq - we have the same test day.....Friday. It seems so far away and I'm trying my best not to test early. Not easy!!

Really not sure which way it is going to go for me because I have had no symptoms other than sore (.)(.)'s

I always get a really bad headache before AF comes, and haven't felt one coming on, so I'm holding onto that fact to keep me positive.

3 more sleeps.


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Lots of luck Srh1908! It's as bad as waiting for Santa when you're a kid! My DH has told me sternly that we shoudln't test until Friday morn and he is quite convincing. I asked him to hide the tests but he says I need to exert willpower. He clearly doesn't know me as well as he should.. x


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
This is my very first post, going thru my very first IVF Cycle!!
Had my 3dt on Dec 3rd with 2 first grade embies, Beta due on Dec 16...
and thanks to this forum, I don't have to check myself in the looney bin (...well we'll see in another couple of days  )
This 2WW is driving my Nuts!! If I have the option, I will gladly go thru all the injection+sedation+EC pain 10 times over given I could find out I'm pregnant or not rite this second!!!....or at least have some means to check up on the embryo inside, are they growing, are they sticking, are they staying inside..
Congrats to all BFP's...and yes, I AM JEALOUS!!!! and terribly sorry for the BFN's...I don't know what else to say but sorry coz I can't imagine what I'll do with myself if I get a BFN on my beta  
and for all the ladies in waiting, hopefully we can help each other to keep our sanity...keep praying


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

I had ET on 03/12 and my OTD is the 17th - which I think is a little late but hey ho!  I was doing ok but DH came home in a foul mood last night and said I should stop going on about it, we know the chances are about 20% and so I should get HIS hopes up!    Still in a mood this morning and has huffed off to work saying why don't I go to the gym that 'he is paying for' - so here I'm sat in tears, this is hard enough without DH being an a*sehole   

Sorry for me post, hope everyone is doing ok, I just want it to be 17th now!

Love and   to all.

J xx


----------



## helski79 (Nov 6, 2011)

Helski79 IUI - BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Helski79 - congratulations honey well done    

Jules40 - hey honey we have the same test date, hang in there we can do this.  Men don't understand it totally consumes us.  Your halfway through this week already, keep your PMA up there  

Carol xxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Carol - am a little more sane now   - will just hit him over the head with a shovel and bury him under the patio when he gets back - hummmmmm not sure about lifting the shovel !!!!  xx


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jules40 - how funny you did make me chuckle .  Glad to see you're back on track, that a girl. 

Carol xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Helski:       Wooohoooooo!!!!  Thank you!!!!!  I am so pleased for you, AND you rejuvenated my hope!!!

Jules40:   I love you!!!  Thank you for making me feel quite normal again - I was starting to think I'm the only one with a   husband who, whilst he is very supportive and loving mostly, just sometimes seems to go out of his way at the worst of times. This time, actually, it was on the Day of ET.  We had to go in at 9am for ET, and DH (or should I say FT, cos I'm a bt peed off with him for this) decided he couldn't get off work till after 4pm, so I said I'd get a taxi, and he f#$%ed off and left me alone all day.  And then had a go at me for self pity, and get over it.... And stop blaming HIM - Well... HE'S the one who had a vasectomy, and then he's the one who promised to get a reversal, and then changed his   mind....  Oooh, it gets me riled just thinking about it.  ANyway... cos of my m/cs I have to stay in bed, so he's bed FAB with cooking and shopping... and I'm happy to let him, even though I know it's not worked this time...

de2 / Carol / Cocobear: Welcome aboard.  Hope this helps relieve some of the stress:  !

Susanaq / Farmgirl:  Just use the cheapo ones you have hidden in your knicker drawer.... he'll never know!

Lynn1303: What the     You poor thing.  That sounds like a nightmare.  Big hug for you:   

AMeheath: I'm sorry.  Big hug for you too x   

Daysleeper (Laura):  Here's hoping you get all your presents in one go!!!

Hey - did ya know it's Christmas soon?


----------



## lynne0874 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bfn for me. It hurts! Xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry, Lynne0874   
Big hug for you too, not that it'll help much


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*Lynne* so sorry the news was not positive, next time will be your time - keep going hun   xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Horrible nasty BFN for me   
Lots of drugs left over......so next year??


----------



## jadeyjade (Jun 13, 2011)

Got my   yesterday  

sorry to read the other bfn's  its really unfair


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

JadeyJade, Choccycake, Lynne0874 and all my other BFN ladies, that hug is for you


    Congrats Helski, well done  


For all of you still waiting, stay   and good luck!

Amanda x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?

Sorry to all the BFN's, I understand how hard those are   

Congratulations to all the BFP's, may you have all have a happy healthy next 8 months   

I can so relate to those of you with husbands who are    at the moment, I think I forget that this is difficult for him too.

We have had 2 blasts transferred on Monday, so I testing on 14 Dec, is anyone else testing next wednesday?

Love to all and hope you all manage to stay sane    

Emma x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Next Wednesday is the 14th ya?  I'm supposed to be then too.  But I'll be darned if I'm waiting that long... AF is (hopefully NOT) due on Sunday!


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks kitty. Fx the witch stays away!!!! 

I'm so sorry for the bfns. I've been there and it's not a nice place. 

I'm on my fifth cycle but only managed to get to my third iui. Fx it's third time lucky!!! Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Clinic called despite everything bloods showed I'd failed to ovulate, IUI journey over. 
I'm out good luck ladies


----------



## janieh (May 10, 2010)

Hi All

sorry for anyone suffering a BFN. 

Can I be added please? my OTD is 15th December, I'm currently 3dp3dt. 

Cheers
Jx


----------



## CocoBear (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Emma and Kitty, I'm testing on 14th too and am going to be good and wait till then (though already a struggle and I have a week still to go!).  Trying to take things easy, but not always succeeding; equally, can't just sit around watching the clock tick either!

Good luck, good luck.  

My (younger) sister had her (second) baby today, so I'm battling with all sorts of emotions!  Just hoping some of her lucky baby dust floats my way too.  

xx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Kitty - Good luck, when do you think you will test then?

Cocobear - I'm going to try and be good also, my last cycle I waited to OTD, although the others I have tested the day before or so, I'm hoping I can keep up with my positive mojo! I totally understand the mixed emotions, my younger sister is also pg with her 2nd, but cuddles with your new niece or nephew gets the hormones going, so I've been told, good for baby cuddles in the 2ww   

Bubbles - sorry that you failed to ovulate, do you know what the next step will be?   

Janieh - Good luck, a day after us  

Good luck to everyone else, I'm going back to work tomorrow, so hoping that work will distract me for a couple of days until the weekend!

Emma x


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello

devastating negative for me. I knew it hadn't worked - far too many aches and pains but still a shock. 

Goodluck to everyone still waiting. Xx


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all 
I had my first egg collection today at the Lister - 21 eggs and waiting for the call tmrw as to how they've done overnight. Praying for good news tmrw and for a successful 2ww. 
Lulu


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Farmgirl I'm so sorry. Are you sure you haven't tested too early? Sending you lots and lots of love xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Ladies   i was wondering would it be OK to join this lovely thread I'm currently on the winter wonders cycle buddies which is great i recognise some of the women on here from there!

I had a 5day transfer on Monday so 2days in and its already killing me..lol OTD 20th DEC eeeekkkkk  

Sorry to all the BFN my heart goes out to you big  

Congrats to all the BFP


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Susanaq

I checked - the lister say 14 days after egg collection which today was. I did a first response early response so it would have showed up. I still took immune drugs and gestone and will do tom but I know it hasn't worked. Ill get confirmation whether there was implantation or if embryos just didn't make it with hcg on fri. But that's it now, no more money for more ivf so gonna have to come to terms with never being a biological mummy.

Good luck for Friday, I am SO hoping its good news for you. This is awful.

Xxxx


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

How's everyone doin'?? any success keeping your sanity?? 

*Pinkcat * thank you for adding me up to the list..
*Jules40 * You really crack me up  Thanks for the much needed laugh after being a drama queen these past few days..We were on the same Embryo Transfer!!  

I'm wondering how's are the "serial tester" doin'?? I am too guilty as charged   have tested twice on 2dpt and this morning 5dpt ....IDIOT!!   of coz it came back negative since I have no HCG shot except from the trigger day for collection..ARGHH..tell me its too early, rite?? tell me tell me tell me 

Sorry for the rant   but I'm praying for you girls to have stronger willpower not to fall into "POAS Spell"  
Sticky vibes sticky vibes


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*de2* Way too early but look at it this way when you do get your positive you'll know it's not trigger shot residue  x


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I just couldn't hold out until Friday and did a POAS this morning. I was so disappointed to see some brown blood on the tissue, sorry folk tmi I know!! The stick had a very very faint line and distraught from the show of blood I went back to bed, then feeling all the AF symptoms, cramping, slight headache etc.

When I got up an hour later to shower for work, the 2nd line was definitely there. As i'd left the test for nearly an hour I don't know if that doesn't count or not. Advise? Sorry for the ramble, will just have to wait until tomorrow and   that there isn't any more blood.


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Farmgirl my heart goes out to you - I so wish i could magic a better result up for you. On my calculations I'm 13dp the 2dt - you count transfer day as a 0 I think? Anyway you had a fantastic response to the stimulation so if you do decide you're able to try again that's a really  positive thing. I hope that you have everything that you need to help you through this xxx

srh1908.. that sounds exciting...!! Fingers crossed!!

de2 naughty! Lock away the tests now! Temptation is so strong though - I've got to the point now where I'm just so scared to know but I can't think of anything else. I can't believe I've lasted and haven't tested.. but first thing tomorrow.


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello
Spotting is apprently common but also it can be a sign of low progesterone levels. I had that last time. Acan you get to a clinic and get them tested? Need to be over 60 I think you might need injection,  positive is a positive. Well done. Xx


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks xx

No more money though, the little bit I have got left I will need if we adopt as they insist a year off work. Ill think about it properly once I have dealt with this.

Well done on holding out, much better being pupo!! All things crossed. Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Em31178 - Will be IVF at Care Notts next year, pending transfer from our current clinic fingers crossed  . 

How are you coping with all the madness?


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

A faint line is a faint line. I wouldn't count a test an hour after taking it. If u look on the clear blue web site it is called an evaporation line. But if it's there within 3 mins then it is a positive!!! Yay. Xxx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Pinkcat - I'm doing OI 
x


----------



## Mrs.Scouse (Oct 15, 2011)

longest week of my life...


----------



## harrysmum19 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Congrats on all the bfp's - you give us all hope
For all those ladies who are still waiting for their much deserved turn, sending you all lots of love and baby dust.

My OTD is 16th December, after ec on 28th nov and et 3rd Dec. can anyone tell me when my next AF would be due - would it be due before 16th or on that day? 
Hope you can help,
Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Pinkcat Can you add me to list please? I had DIUI today and my OTD is 22nd December.

I hope everyone does not mind me joining you all.

Rach x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry have read all your posts but not long back from London and DH will be back soon!  

Just a quickie - I'm now 5dp3dt and this morning I had a little spotting and some AF type crampyness -- nothing major but just that dull, sicky ache type thing . . . . . . . . . 

Any thoughts, I'm hoping impantation signs but trying not to get carried away . . . . . . . HELP!

J x


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

BFN for me


----------



## ali29 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cant't believe it but.. I got a BFP!!!! a! tested early - last night n showed up then n did another test there now n it's even stronger, we are sooooo happy it is just a miracle. good luck to all testing today and so sorry n sending hugs to the BFN's xx


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you today susanaq. hope you get the news you have been dreaming of. xx

sorry girls for all the latest bfn, my heart goes out to you.

cograts ali and all the other bfp.

I still can't believe my icsi cycle didn't work. I need AF to appear so I can start the grieving - healing process.

Xx


----------



## ali29 (Nov 20, 2011)

farmgirl am so sorry for you. sending u hugss. and thank u for the congrats xx


----------



## amanda8416 (Apr 26, 2011)

End of the road for us now, bfn this morning, I'm spotting even on the prog injections, life without children for us, such a sad realisation at 27years of age, but drs did say what a poor response I had and quality for my age, and it wasn't looking hopeful

Best of luck to everyone else,
Over and out


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hiya,
Although I was so hopeful I'm very sad to report a BFN for us


----------



## srh1908 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry farmgirl and Amanda and Ceedeebee, it's so hard, take some time to grieve and treat yourselves over the next few weeks. I have been there and we mustn't give up.
Afm, I got a BFP this morning, so relieved although given my history, I'm trying not to get too excited until 12 wks. 
 that I get there


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks srh,
I can't bear this roller coaster.
BUT stories like yours give me so much hope. I am   for your 12 weeks to be here in a jiffy. You have been through so much. Really, all the very best.
Lots of love,
xx
c


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the bfn. I've been there. Hoping it does happen for me this time as official test date is Xmas eve. I desperately don't want to ruin it for my dh but going on past experience it will be a bfn for me too. 

Congrats to all the miracle bfp. Cherish ur wee bundles and hope they stick tight. Xxx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi ladies, 
Well a roller coaster ride this is..... after getting a bfn on test day on wednesday I decided to test again today (this afternoon with a clear blue plus) test. It came up with a very very faint positive line, but definitely a line there. So now i'm confused.
Normally after bfn even after gestone I would have started to bleed properly by now, but I hadn't which was why I tested.
I have rung the clinic and they want me to test again on Monday and ring them to let them know.  Nurse said you can't get a line without the hcg hormone.
I'm just worried i'm going mad seeing a line when there isn't one!! although my neighbour who is a midwife said she could see a line - and I wasn't going mad!
So, after drinking 3 glasses of wine after my bfn result I now feel guilty and worried i've mucked everything up, although my neighbour said not to worry about it and said lots of women who thought they weren't pg did the same.
So just to test again Monday and hope for the best.  I'm not getting my hopes up though just in case.
Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Choccycake you're definitely still in the game - lots of luck for testing again on Monday - so sorry that the agony of waiting is being prolonged!

Ceedeebee I'm so sorry.

So I woke DH up at 4.30am this morning to test - I was busting and just couldn't wait - and omg we got a BFP!! In shock for next few hours we didn't quite believe it until the official BFP at the clinic - and even now I still can't believe it. Pretty much didn't sleep all night - and almost too frightened to finally say "I'm pregnant"....

Amanda8416 - don't give up hope.  AMH seems like a sentence but you responded to the drugs once and you can do it again. We only had 2 fertilised eggs and miraculously it worked this time around xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Ladies i posted on here a few days ago to see if i could join? hope thats ok? im 4dp5dt and im going crazy in this 2ww   just wanted to ask a question im getting that dull achey pain like before AF arrives only started this afternoon and have it now..is this normal? thanks


----------



## Heidi2 (May 11, 2011)

Chockycake -can you get bHcG bloods at your GP's done? It really is the most accurate way to know what's going on I think, and to see if they are rising or falling numbers. I to have experienced hpt confusion and its horrible not to know where you are. But seriously don't worry abut the glasses of wine when my sis was preg and didn't know it she went on a boozy holiday and could understand why she couldn't 'keep up' my niece is 12 now and just perfect!
Re the bloods I explained what was happening to my GP and she was very good and happy to do them for me....just an idea it would clarify?!


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quickie did a test this morning (v early I know!) and got two lines hoping and     it stays that way - not trigger left over because I did a test a few days ago (for that very reason) and it was neg 

Hi to everyone - sorry can't stop DH is cross that I tested   (but cautiously happy!)

Love all

J x


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jules40 Congrats!!!! I'm SOOO HAPPY FOR U!!!   
I had more positive mind after reading ur post  

I've been good these past few days and restrained myself not to test n now u made me wanna run to the bathroom and POAS  
I should...I shouldnt....I should...I...... can't take this anymore!!!


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Over for me and DH this time, bleeding did stop but HCG is going down, going to bow out of here till next cycle as having a rough time of it. I wish the best to you all and send all my love and hope to you that success greets you all!!!!!!
all the best. 
WLT


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

Was a bfn for us again this time! X


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting long time... Keep an eye out for the tail... I caught mine as they came out at 6 weeks both times, and they were truly fascinating and got a proper burial.  I am sorry, I know how disappointing it is for you.   

Jules:  Congratulations   

Me?  After peeing on that stick every day, the lines STILL haven't appeared.  I know it's still 'early' but gonna go have hCG test tomo, cos all my symptoms disappeared on Day3, and most importantly, the cats stopped trying to snuggle into my belly then too.  Mostly, I'm fed up of waiting.  Ooh, Rifle gunfire outside.  Funny how ya get used to that around here... Must be a wedding or something.

ANyway, in case I'm too depressed to get back in again, Happy Christmas to y'all x x x


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hiya can you add me to the list please! OTD 22 Dec


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Annalee. My clinic want me to test on 22 too. Hope we both have good luck. Xxxx


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi there!

Can you add me on too - testing 21st Dec.

Can anyone suggest some help - does NO spotting at all mean a BFN - has any of you ladies with a BFP had NO spotting after ET?My 2 BFPs previously I had spotting around d5-7 but last time was BNF and no spotting at all....... now making myself mad and wishing I could see some spotting in next couple days!

mooo
x


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

I ' ve never had spotting. BFP last time, bfn this time xxx


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to the agonizing 2ww for those who are juz joining in   

Eniwei, after pulling my hair out from not having any symptoms, today I woke up with the worse bloating ever like the one I had on egg collection with ovidrel shot. 
I Can barely walk with shortness of breath. I dont have any HCG  shots during my 2ww, and did nothing different at all!
I wonder what could've caused this because I tested negative this morning too. Or can I dare to have the slightest hope that rise in HCG may have caused this?
This is so confusing!!!!The only thing I'm sure of is that this bloating is not juz in my mind...I definitely couldnt zipped up my jeans today!

shouting out to all those IVF veterans out there, Any advice??


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

How many eggs were collected? Could it be ohss? Drink plenty of water just in case. Xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,
I had my EC yesterday and in 3 days I shall join you all in 2WW madness.
I usually wait for 7 days and start testing. Won't wait till OTD when ever that will be. 
I do have a digital test for OTD specially. If I can hold on till than. But bought cheap tests from internet. 
So all covered..
I cannot wait to become PUPO ladies..
Wishing you all a great end to this awful journey.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## harrysmum19 (Feb 27, 2011)

De - In answer to your question (we are due to test on the same day by the way!)
Cramping  and bloating is a good sign, especially so early, as it could be implantation pains. I was exactly the same on Thursday and Friday, and I couldn't do up my jeans either so had to resort to wearing leggings!! I haven;t had any pains since, so hoping little bean is snuggling in there
Hope you get your bfp 
Lisa xxx


----------



## Coops_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

May i join to the 2WW? I am due to test on the 16th December. This wait feels like forever. is the anybody due around the same time?
Are you taking it easy or just do what you normally do?  

Had 2 blast put back on the 5th, they were ok but not top grade ones. 

I had a few symptoms from day 2 not much.
- few cramps and pulling like feeling,
- some backache just started

Good Luck to evertone. 
xx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

hi to all the ladies in waiting,
                            god i am finding this 2ww absulute torture feeling ok in myself but getting to the point where i dont know if im making myself imagine symptoms or if i am having them 

congratulations for all the  and so sorry to all the ladies who have had a sending you all  and your in my thoughtsxx

im 6dp5dt and due to test on the 20th(could i be added to front page please)

sending  and  to all 

laura xx


----------



## annied (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello ladies

Have read through a few pages and everyone seems just as worried as me! I can't bear this symptom watching but can't help myself!

This is my third 'try' - had a BFN on first attempt and frozen embies left over didn't thaw. It was awful as I had just got out of the shower to get ready to go for ET. 

I'm due to test on the 19th - have 2 x blastos on board. My boobs are sore (could be prostegrone), my tummy feels like AF and my back aches. Hoping these are good signs. I also had some brown spotting this morning - which hasn't developed into anything. 

Moo - not everyone with a BFP will get spotting. I've read so many stories now - you just never know!

De2 - I've been really bloated - I had mild OHSS. If you've got that it should settle down a week or so after EC, but my doctor said it might get worse again if a pregnancy occurs. 

Good luck everyone!! xx


----------



## Coops_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Laura

What type of symptoms do you have?

x


----------



## CocoBear (Nov 22, 2011)

Evening all, hope everyone's ok tonight  .  I'm due to test on Wed and although am ok, getting a bit restless now and just want to know.  And I've been very good and not tested early! I'm feeling very tired by about 9.30, my back aches, I'm a bit bloated, a bit twingy and achy (but not like AF) and often hungry.  Boobs also quite tender,  and I need to go to the loo in the night, oddly, but I've no idea if all these things are due to progesterone or not.  Agh!  

For those who wondered about spotting, I've had none either (but constantly checking...), but my nurse said it totally varies from person to person, so I guess no help at all!  

We put our tree last night, and generally Christmassed up the house, so keeping busy.  Getting quite nervous now about it all.  When are you telling families etc if it's worked or not?  As soon as you know, or a bit later after the first early scan?  We've only told a select few we were having IVF, so not common knowledge, but Mums etc will want to know soon.  So many people have their hopes up!  . 

Have a good night all, and sticky baby dust to you all. x


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

Can I be added please pinkcat.  I had ET on 5th Dec with fresh donor eggs, one 5 day blast on board.  OTD 16th Dec.

Thought I had better join you, have been reading this thread for a few days.  

Sending big   's  to all the BFN, hoping that time will be a great healer.

Congrats to all the BFP, you all must be over the moon.  Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Take care all xxx


----------



## janieh (May 10, 2010)

Hi All

I'm starting to go a bit crazy now and want this wait to be over! I'm 7 days past a 3 day transfer now. Testing on Thursday. My boobs are sore, my back aches, and I've been having mild period type pains for a couple of days now. I'm finding it hard to remember what symptoms I had on my last two (BFN) cycles. I had some weird twinges and pains, but I think they were earlier in the wait. (I was convinced they were implantation pains). I don't think I had these AF type pains, so maybe that's a good sign? grrr.... I know none of it really means anything, I just need to see the test!

Hope everyone else is holding up well. Feel sad for all of the BFNs and hope you're doing ok. 
Jx


----------



## melodicmissy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, 

Another negative for me  

Tested on Wed 7th. Gutted and fed-up but I'll be ok in a couple of weeks... ready to start all over again.

Just don't understand why the embryos aren't implanting Had 11 'good' embryos now put back in total. Am starting to think my immune system is attacking them, or they just aren't strong enough to carry on  

Good luck to all other testers. Although it hasn't happened for me yet, it's good to see it can and does work. 

xxx


----------



## Cherry town (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi can u add me in pls, my OTD is 21/12 - so hoping Santa got my letter for my special present! 

Cherry 
X


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello girls!!!!

Could i please be added to the list.

I had EC on 2/12/11, Had 1 day 5 blast on board, 4 blast frozen - test day 16th December.
This is my 4th ICSI,  Had my little boy Ashton on 3rd ICSI Tx in 2009.

I look forward to hearing and sharing our experinces>
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening ladies, 

Janieh I'm totally with ya Hun this 2ww is awful its doing my head in not knowing I'm 6dp/5dt going in to the second week as from tomorrow my OTD isn't till 20th feels like ages away!! 
Ive had AF dull achey pains from Friday was OK yesterday and i have them now i so hope and   that AF is NOT on her way! this is our first go at IVF so have no clue to how and what should and shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

hey girls... Tested today with a cheap test as dh didnt think it would make any difference! It was inconclusive! Have to w8 til wed now to get another BETTER test! Keeping fingers crossed for a bfp, have had some bloating, funny af feelings and pulling in my tummy. Back is killin me and i feel so ill its unreal. Have been peeing non stop too, does this sound good/normal? I'm soo scared.          Congrats to all you gorgeous bfps, hoping for a happy, healthy nine months for each of u.          So sorry to all you equally gorgeous bfns, hope next time goes better. Am keeping fingers crossed for u all.            ?hugme? ?babydust? ?reiki? ?pray? and love from ready (and her clueless dh, Grr!), Xxxx


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lyn1303 harrysmom thanks for replying.

I had 12follies with 7 mature eggs. I'm pretty sure that its not OHSS, my OHSS symptoms was gone by 2dpt. I have no idea why it could start to flare up again  
I really do hope that would be a positive indicator    but still showed negative on HPT this morning....and I used the 10mlu HCG test all thru this 2ww, So I'm pretty much devastated   

I begged my doctor to speed up my test to 14/12, and he agreed but I'd still need to repeat the test on the 16/12 dpending on the result. 
So...2 more days for me!!!!


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello all
Sending happy thoughts to all those about to test. Sorry for those with a BFN and well done to those of you with a recent BFP. 
I just had ET at the Lister - put back two and OTD is 20 December. 
Praying for an extra special Christmas pressie this year. 
Lulu xxx


----------



## Charlie Lou (May 23, 2011)

Hello ladies,

Please can I be added to the list?

I had EC on 28/11/2011, and ET on 03/12/2011.
2ww absolutely doing my head in.  Completely weak and gave in POAS yesterday very very faint line (wondering if I was imagining it  ), feel none the wiser and have decided to wait until my official test date 16/12/2011 to do another one. 
Had AF pains, sharp pains, pulling pains, days of no pain and no spotting.  I have absolutely no idea whats going on!

Lovely to hear everyone's stories, thinking of you all!
xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Afternoon ladies,

hope everyone is keeping sane in this 2ww  ..lol 
well I'm 8dp/5dt have had bad cramps on and off and dull aches on and off for days high temp last night, when i woke this morning had brown discharge on my ST ( sorry girls) TMI i know but Now its gone much deeper like blood red not loads but still there!! I'm starting to freak alittle. anyone help


----------



## CocoBear (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi *Hugs*, hope you're ok. I'm not really 100% sure, but could it still be implantation bleeding? It can take up to 10 days to implant from transfer, so maybe that? If you're still not happy and in pain, call your clinic or go to the doctor's, especially if it gets much worse. Sorry, not really words of comfort, but maybe some help?

I test tomorrow and am getting really nervous about it. Have no idea if it's worked or not, but am praying for good news. 

x


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi pinkcat I've just had my first cycle of ICSI and my OTD is 26th dec; we only had 1 egg fertalise so me and DH are praying that's this is a fighter x


----------



## Bagpuss40 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hugs - have been lurking around this thread but had to reply to your post. It's not going to make you feel much better but I've got exactly the same thing. I had 3 day ET on 3/12 and started brown spotting last night. Clinic says it's neither good nor bad news & some ladies bleed all the way thru their pregnancies, so just carry on until OTD and test then. I guess there's not much else they can say. x


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Girls,
I too having period pains and feels like im about too. Im confused by all your test dates?? I had EC on 2/12/11 and my clinic have told me to test on fri 16th thats 14days from EC where most of your are 18 to 20days after EC
Im worried if i get BFN on the 16th am i to stop all the gestone injections must also say that i have a 2yr old boy on my last TX and i had bad period pains til i was about 16weeks pregnant!!! so could be good news for us with period pains?
xxxxx


----------



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all

Please can you add me to the list. I have my test on the 16th - 3 days to go but going crazy waiting. 

Thanks and good luck to everyone     

Kat x


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Girls,

I'm having my 3rd IUI on Thursday so will be on the 2ww as of then OTD will be 29th so hope you don't mind me joining the thread!!! Good luck to all on their 2ww at the mo  

Love and luck  

Lou
x x x


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all, can I join? I had a single blast transferred on 11/12/11, I am 2dp/5dt, test date 22/12/11 

I am struggling already, but trying to stay calm and not be negative x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all I am officially declaring a   - I did a clearblue digital this afternoon (I was nervous cause the others were first morning urine) and it came up with that lovely word 'pregnant' but even better (or maybe scary) it came back with 2-3 weeks since conception and it has only been 13 days since collection - I guess that means my HCG is a little higher than would normally be ??

Anyway I'm looking forward now, am as bloated as a pig though and needed to buy some new trousers for my interview tomorrow!

Sorry for lack of personals (but I am supposed to be researching the company I'm going to an interview at!)

Love and   to all xx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to all the BFP's   

And I'm so sorry for the BFN's, it really sucks   

I can't believe I am posting this on my 6th cycle but we got a BFP this morning, I have been spotting on and off since Sunday so hoping that the bleeding will stop soon and that everything is okay.

Good luck to all that are testing soon 

Emma x


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Do any of u girlies think cats can sense pregnancy? Since my insem a week ago one of my cats keeps lying on my tummy. Everyday and night he falls asleep there. He has always been affectionate but nothing like this. I'm 8 days post iui now and had extremely bad tummy pains yesterday and overnight.  So it's not looking good but for some reason my wee kitty is giving me hope. He's never did this on past iui cycles.


----------



## CocoBear (Nov 22, 2011)

Soooo, today is my OTD and after doing 5 tests this morning, they all popped up with a  instantly! I was stunned and burst into tears but very happy indeed.

*Lynne1303*, yes I think you might be onto something with your cat, as my 6 month old puppy, who's not known for her cuddliness, has taken to snuggling up on my lap a lot over the past couple of weeks, and I'm convinced she can tell too!

I really can't believe it and am so thrilled it's worked. Now I just need them to snuggle in and settle down for the next few months. 

Good luck to those testing today too and and sending good sticky vibes and hugs to everyone else. It really can work!! xxx


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations coco bear. Keep the bfp coming. It will be interesting to see. Roll on nxt week. 

Thanks for ur post. I love my pets. I'm a bit cat daft actually and I wasn't sure if I was convincing myself of something that wasn't there. 

Big hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning ladies,
What a beautiful morning with all these BFPs.. Wonderful! Congrats and just Enjoy!

I had my 3 embies transfer yesterday. Today is official DAY1! 
We are flying back to UK today. It has been an amazing journey. I hope it will be a positive end of the year for all of us.

Looking forward to share the next 2 mad weeks. 

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse (Oct 15, 2011)

im out the game for this month...


----------



## Charlie Lou (May 23, 2011)

Mrs Scouse, have you had a bfn? Big hugs if you have  , thinking of you x


----------



## janieh (May 10, 2010)

Hi All

MrsScouse - sorry to hear your cycle hasn't worked. 
kuki - good luck with the 2ww
cocobear - congratuations! so happy for you
lynne - maybe your cat can sense you're worried about something. fingers crossed for you
em31178 - congrats on the BFP - hope the spotting stops soon for you 

AFM  - well I’m nearly there! 15 hours to go! I have been going a bit crazy, but that’s to be expected I guess. I’m feeling fairly positive, hopefully that won’t lead to a big fall tomorrow. I still have bigger boobs, which I thought I had on the last two cycles during the 2ww, but from memory they had deflated before the OTD! The fact they still feel big is making me feel like I might get a BFP. I really hope so, as I don’t know how much longer we can go on with this. 

Take care all, I’ll update tomorrow morning. 
Jx


----------



## mliss_gator (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in with you 2ww ladies of Dec.  I had my ET 1 Dec and my OTD is tomorrow, 15 Dec.  Did a hpt this morning to kind of prepare myself for tomorrow and it was really hard to tell.  The second line was there, but very faint, so I'm still not sure, guess I should have waited!  Today I feel super sick to my stomach and I haven't been real hungry for a couple of days now.  Had AF pains the entire 2 week wait, but they are better.  Spotted d10 and d11, but nothing more.  Here's keeping my fingers crossed for me and the rest of you!   

Congrats to all the BFPs   and hugs to all the BFNs!   

mliss


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

just a quick one from me its a big fat negative absolutely devastated words cant describe how I'm feeling   couldn't even see it through till OTD AF had to arrive and spoil everything! GUTTED 
worse day ever still in shock


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hugs and manowar I'm ever so sorry and thinking of you both and anyone else that had bad news today

congrats and   to all those that have had good
news

AFM I had a day 2 transfer on 10/12 with my only by that fertalised I've had the odd twinge but today they've been stronger and with cramps could this be implantation, the crinone gel working or could it be AF getting ready to show her ugly face? I've tried to not think about it or read too much into it but as I'm sure you all know that's harder said than done x


----------



## tigerfeet1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi ladies
Can I join you?? Had my ET today-1 blasto on board grade 3ba (whatever that really means) OTD-23rd December.  Feeling really optimistic. Its my first time? Can I really be that lucky. I hope so.  Its been great reading all your posts.  Good luck ladies.  Sticky baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## Charlie Lou (May 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news Manowar and hugs. Life can be so cruel, thinking of you. Big hugs xx


----------



## janieh (May 10, 2010)

Hi All

OMG! I have a BFP!!!     
I can't quite believe it! I thought this cycle felt different. I still have big boobs, had a few twinges and AF type pains half way through the 2ww, and now I'm super thirsty.

Also, just to reassure anyone worrying about the 2ww, I haven't done anything in particular special. I went into central London straight after the transfer, did a bit of shopping and had a curry with friends. I have done pilates three times, (and cycled there!) and have been at work the whole time as well. My clinic say once transfer has happened there's nothing you can do that will make any difference, so I took their advice.

Obviously I know that I still have a long way to go, I'm quite nervous as there are still a lot of things that can go wrong, but fingers crossed it'll all go well!   

Hope everyone else is doing well and positive thoughts to anyone else testing today and tomorrow!
Jane xx


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats Jane that wonderful news. Take good care of urself. Xxxx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

bfn for me today. No af yet but its only a matter of time.          Congrats to all you bfps. Hoping for a happy healthy nine months!          Sorry to all you other bfns.    Positive mental attitude! It will happen.        Love and hugs, ready Xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Janieh,
What a day for you. Enjoy.

Ready4ababy,
I am so very. Be kind to yoursel. Take your time. Grief, get stronger and keep on fighting till you get to your dream.

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

hi all can i please be added , on day 3 post 3 day transfer otd christmas day


----------



## missy79 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Just to let you know i got a big *BFP[/b this morning.

So happy but know weve got a long way to go.

Congrats to everyone else with BFP and hugs to everyone with BFN. xx*


----------



## mliss_gator (Dec 8, 2011)

Bonjour Everyone!  I got a BFP  today also!  My blood test came back positive, but my level is VERY high, maybe someone can explain it to me please?  My transfer was on 1 Dec.  Today, 15 Dec, my hcg level is 1067.  Too high to feel good about it all.  


Congrats to all the othe BFPs today and again, sux for the BFNs!  

Melissa


----------



## pixie22 (Feb 15, 2011)

Evening ladies, congratulations to all of you with BFP's and very sorry to everyone with BFN's!! I had ET on 10th december OTD is xmas eve (fingers crossed) I wanted to ask if anyone knows if it is ok to take canesten during the 2WW?? I was told it was fine to take after IUI but I don't know if the rules are different with IVF. Thanks x x


----------



## Coops_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Evening Ladies,

Congrats for all the BFP`s. Wish you all the best.  

Hugs  I am really sorry to hear about your BPN, i followed your messages all the way through. It must be really hard for you. 

Test day tomorrow for me, really nervous.   for BFP.

Having On and Off brown spotting since monday and had some AF pain on monday. Positive thoughts.

Sending hugs and kissies to everyone. x


----------



## harrysmum19 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,
although OTD is tomorrow, I have been testing since Saturday and have had 8 positive tests, so am very cautiously announcing my BFP. 
fingers crossed for everyone else testing, and my thoughts are with those who sadly didn't get their BFP this time.
Lisa xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,
Enjoy your BFPs.  

I am so very sorry about BFNs.. It never gets easy..  

Good luck who are testing today!!!

Melissa,
For your dates, the number is not very high. Just enjoy.. It looks just wright.. 

I cannot sleep. Joys of taking 40mg pred daily.
I am going to do my cards and wrapping presents. And as I do them I realise I still need to get a few things. Don't want to go to shops. I can not walk properly anyways.. And don't want to drive.. 

Day 6 of my embies.. They should be getting ready to implant! Come on my little darlings get sticky! We love you all so much!

Feeling very peaciful and happy.

Universe please let be a lucky day for everyone!

Love to you all. 

Kukixxx


----------



## paularutinsky24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lisa, just wanted to say congratulations for your quite clear BFP! I was saddened to read of your loss, it must be so hard.

To all the other bfp's, congrats too
And bfns, I'm gutted for you all, but don't give up!

My OTD is Sunday, I gad a tiny spot on day 9 and convincedysrlf it was all over but have not had another show for nearly 36 hours, do you think that's a good sign? Also have mild AF pains and my boobs are less sore ( not a good sign), so god only knows and the symptom spotting continues. Last time i didnt get to otd as AF came. 

Good luck to those testing today. 
Paula xx


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,

BFN for me.

Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to all the BFNs. 

Karen


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Paula if only one day of spotting it sounds like implantation. Fx good luck. 

Sorry for all BFn. Xxx


----------



## paularutinsky24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Lynne, but I have just had another spot this morning along with mild AF pains, so I'm back to being worried again. I was hopeful for a minute there. If I wasn't so experienced in this god damn scenario then I may have been a little more optimistic. 
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi ladies

BFN for us   .

Congrats to all BFP!

Thinking of all the other BFN, we will be mothers one day. Stay   ladies

Anne xxx


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Good news...its BFP for us!! 
I actually tested positive 2 days ago on 11dpt3dt BHCG 139.30, but strangely my HPT still showed negative which refrained from being over the moon. So as doctor prescribed I tested again today 13dpt3dpt BHCG 417. I'm so happy that its almost quadruple in number!!
I actually want to hold from announcing anything before U/S confirmation, but I feel I owe you ladies something..At least with my good news, I hope it'd give you positive vibes in this agonizing 2ww. 
Tho, new worries emerge as my estradiol is 3615+, I dont know whether it is a good thing or not since from ovulation until 2 days ago its only 2700+ I really wonder what it means n whether I shud be concern    its my first IVF thru ICSI so I have no prev experience.
But enough worrying now...I really should enjoy this moment!!

Hugs for all the BFN    all I can say is dont give up hope!
Sticky sticky vibes for everyone!!!!


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

BFN for me too    
Hoping to start FET asap.

Good luck to the rest of you today.
xxxxx


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

ohh...one more thing to add
STAY OFF from POAS    really screw u up!
my HPT is the 10mlu ones, always take everyday on morning pee since 5dpt...still show up negative even the day after where BHCG 100+
and its still only show faint line when  BHCG 400+ and I tested on 3 different brands with 3 different sensitivity. 
So it will mess up ur head!
The crazy thing is I found myself went to d pharmacy to buy more HPT since I somehow doubting the blood test   
I just wanna see thick solid line....lucky I snapped out of it before purchasing anything. I wish I knew better....


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Me again ladies, 

A bit confused now as clinic have just rang back to say don't stop the meds, keep going and then test again on Monday. Not sure why, maybe because i haven't started AF? They havent offered blood test to confirm so not sure if should insist on that as just read your post de2. 

Anne Xxx


----------



## xxpp (Feb 14, 2011)

Anne1978 - I would say try to have a blood test to make sure. I only have pee sticks bought from the internet for cheap prices. Although they started to show faint faint faint lines since 4dp5dt and lines are getting darker day by day, but until yesterday (11dp5dt) it is still not solid bold line. My HCG yesterday was 594 so those cheapies are not that trustable in terms of density!

Good luck hun and will be thinking about you


----------



## Charlie Lou (May 23, 2011)

BFP for us this morning, I'm in shock, and still paranoid that something might go wrong.

Congrats to all the other BFPs, sorry to hear about BFNs, thinking of you xx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your message luyinggan, think  I will get bloods done on Monday.  Congratulations on your BFP Hun, look after yourself xxx


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

HI girls congrats to all the BFP sorry to hear the BFN  

Well I'm day 1 post IUI but not holding out much hope this time as I've been SO stressed. Has a road traffic collision and sustained whip lash the evening before our treatment - some women pulled out of a side road into me and so far she's not accepting liability!   Just what you need just before treatment and 10 days before Christmas!!! It sucks!!!  

Had to get a lift from my father in law to the hospital for the treatment picked the hubby up from work on route but he then couldnt do his 'sample' until we got to the hospital which he was mortified about!!   When they looked at his sample the count was low but just high enough to do the IUI!!!! Then during the treatment as my uterus is tilted the fertility nurse struggled to find my cervix and was furteling around for what seemed like ages when I was laid there legs a kimbo!!!  

I just think it will truely be a miracle if it works this time and this is our final IUI on the NHS so its IVF from here on in!!! STRESS!!!!  

I've got everything crossed though and the car situation is taking my mind off my 2ww. Thinking of you all waiting and wanting  

Love and hugs   

Lou x x x


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Evening Loopylou,
Sorry to hear about your car, but yes it does take your mind of things.  My DH had an accident in my car a few days after IUI, so certainly helped speed up a couple of days. That was the other ladies fault too, but she is denying it ggrrr
I had IUI (was supposed to have IVF but not enough eggs so switched) last Friday 9th, and my OTD is the 28th, mines a lot longer than yours, I wonder why?
I have kept quite busy during this last week, and this weekend is busy, but not sure I can say the same about next week.  
Trying so hard, and it's a effort to plan for Christmas, all I can think about is whether or not this will be successful, it's all consuming .
Have even got tree or decs up yet ... Must do this Sunday !
Sarah


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Annie 1978 I wonder why your clinic didnt offer blood test  ..My doctor strictly said do not believe, better yet do not even touch the HPT before I get a blood test.
So there's still hope!!! I know it first hand, dear...
Im praying that u'll get your BFP on monday!!! Sending positive vibess  

loopylou174 Ohh dear...I hope u're okay !! So lets just say u had the worse part over and only good can come out of it . Fingers  crossed!!


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Sarah_2011 sorry to hear about your hubby too. Hope he's OK and that you get it all sorted soon - some people are just so nasty!!! The 2ww is def all consuming hun but stay strong and feel free to PM me if you need a rant!! It always helps to share how your feeling!! FF is my lifeline after treatment and def helps me through the 2ww !!!!!   Not sure why your OTD is longer than mine! i was just advised to test 2-3 weeks post IUI - don't think I'd make it to 3 weeks so its def goining to be a 2ww for me! Maybe putting your decs up will help you take your mind off the wait!!! I'm praying that this time is your time too hunni  

de2 thanks love I'm OK just stressed and sore but I'll live and thats what matters  just praying that it hasn't hindered the success of our treatment   Good luck with your treatment too  

Love Lou


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks loopylou for your offer of pm that's really kind of you.

I have been on cycle buddies nov/dec forum, which is very busy, and has been a terrific support.  It's been nice talking to ladies doing the cycle at roughly the same time and understanding it all a bit for.  As its my first time you just don't know what to expect.  At my final ivf ICSI stimms scan, when I only had 2 follicles, it was all going to be cancelled. I was so pleased when they agreed to do IUI, at least all the drugs weren't wasted.  I see you are potentially worried about IVF as the next step (though lots of things crossed you won't need it. X).  I was too, but actually it was ok, all consuming again but ok!  I don't know what the normal run up to IUI is and what drugs and injections you've had to take though?
I just took a day at a time.  Because I'm now on iui, I didn't have to take daily pessaries (thank god) and do my last injection today -well DH will!

My OTD is 2.5 weeks, so that would make sense with your 2-3 weeks!  2 weeks for me would be Christmas eve not sure I'd want to test the day before 12 people arrive for a fun filled Christmas day!

Anyway, enough about me ... hope your whiplash improves and you can relax and let DH sort car. Perhaps acupuncture will help with this too?  Do you have lots of things on your to do list for this coming week?

Hello to everyone else, who I haven't yet met on these pages. Thinking of you x
Sarah


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I am on day 4 past 3 day transfer. They are 7 days old today. They should be starting to implant. I have a general AF pain. So very early for it so I am hoping it is them setling in nicely.
2WW madness has started well and truely. I don't know how I will make it to wed. My testing day. OTD is 25th. But wed should give me a faint line if there is any pregnancy... A FF has her line today from Reprofit. Like me early tester.. She is 6dp5dt today. I am 4 days behind.. Wed I should be the same.. Ay I can not wait...
Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kuki like you I had Cramps like af earlier this wk I'm now 7dp2dt my OTD is boxing day it's strange how each clinic give different time scales for testing mine is 18days after EC. I only had one egg fertalise so I have thy on board and hope and pray the twinges and cramps earlier in the wk was my fighter implanting I haven't had any spotting so not sure if that's good or bad. I'm not going to test till OTD and hopefully with Xmas in between the next week will fly by and Im praying for a
late Xmas Present 

I'm hoping everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefullysoon05,
Otd is worked out as 15days after EC. And the days change as day of transfer change. But yes some clinics are silly to make people wait for 14days after 3dt.
Bleeding does not happen to everyone and in every pregnancy.. So dont' orry about it..
THey say meds causes cramps and pain in uterus. As well as little darlings implanting..
Lets hope it is all positive and super christmas  early last presents to us all.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Twixie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello ladies! Can I join you please? 

 to all the BFPs &    for all the BFNs.

I am 5dp5dt & (patiently) waiting for OTD which is on the 24th - Praying for the best Christmas pressie ever.  I'b been doing ok 'till I started getting AF-like pains yesterday. Fighting hard not to test early now..... The other thing I've noticed is that my boobs have gone down a bit from what they were soon after ET. Hope that's nothing to worry about.  

Best wishes to everyone! The 2WW sure is a trying time


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks de2. Will keep you posted hun. Hope your lookin after yourself and that little miracle xxx

Good luck to all those waiting   for BFP for you ladies xxx


----------



## mliss_gator (Dec 8, 2011)

Bonjour!  I took my 2nd blood test this morning, it was 2796...yay!!! 
Finally had a call back from Eugin and they said everything is looking good.  My u/s will be around the 1st week of January, so we'll know for sure then.  I'm kind of glad the Holiday's are here, it will help me keep my mind off the waiting!


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ladies
Can i join you all on this dreaded 2ww, i am currently 2dp3dt ~ OTD 29th Dec   

Good luck ladies     

Will post more later when i've had a read of the thread

Chandy xx


----------



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

BFN for me yesterday ladies

Just wanted to wish all the ladies on 2ww the best of luck and I will be  for BFP's for you all

Carol xx


----------



## tigerfeet1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi guys! How's everyone doing? I'm 4dp5dt and testing like a mad person already! This is not healthy as it has led me to feel quite negative about the whole thing yet the rational side of me knows it's too early. Is anyone else doing this or am I the only numpty he he! I just desperately want a sign to give me a hope! Throw me a bone here embie-I wee bit nausea-the would do nicely, a metallic taste in my mouth-yep I would take that too!! Just something! He he! I think I have slight cramps in my right side but then that could quite possibly be all the mind! Someone section me-quick!!!! 
Xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Tigerfeet1
calm down,it is tooooo early and you are throwing all your emotions off balance, talk to your husband/ partner etc and get them to support you NOT doing a test. U r not doing yourself any favours, I know cos I have been there! just wait and try and relax which will do the embryo more good than all the testing! Sorry if i sound harsh but u need to 'step away from the sticks! ' 
xxxxx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tigerfeet1 I totally agree with waitingagain it's far to early to show a correct result yet. Just try and relax

try and keep your mind busy; I've not yet even contemplated testing yet and I'm 8dp2dt I just think what will be will be and I don't want to upset myself with an untrue result. I read a lady watches films as an average film is 2 hrs so a couple a day passes half a day, I'm set for a bust day today as I love footie some and DH will be in front of the box watching 3 premier games that will take me until nearly 6!!  Yesterday I made jewellery and before I knew it I'd been doing it on and off for 7 hrs 

could you prepare any food ready for Xmas to pass the time?

X


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tigerfeet,
I am a tester manyak. But you are too early.. Give another 3 days and try. Stay positive. I know how hard that is as I went into a big downer this morning and that is whithout any testing.. I know nuts..
The pregnancy signs start after 6 weeks unless they are twins or more.. The rest all the meds are playing tricks.. 

Hopefullysoon,
I like your timmings.. I try to do hrly basis so at least i knwo I will be sort of hr free from thinking about it.. I also doing lots of wathcing films etc.. Keeping it busy it the best we can do.. But I find it so hard to get it out of mind.. So difficutl. And plus treffied if this does not work again. As I have tried it all now.. All.. 

Waitingagain,
Well said.. Stay way from the pee sticks. 3 of my friends gaveme same advice this morning and finally sucked in and I did not do it..

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## janieh (May 10, 2010)

Hi All
Thanks for the messages, I'm so pleased! i went to the clinic on Friday for the blood test and they said the levels need to be at least 25 to count as positive, and mine was 243! so that's good as well! So far I've had no spotting or anything like that so hopefully that's a good sign as well. I have my first scan booked for 5th Jan so fingers crossed.

sorry no personals, but I need to go to bed! take care all
Jx


----------



## tigerfeet1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks girls. I know you are talking sense! I need to relax and will try to do that. Janieh-so happy for you! That's wonderful news xx


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dear Tigerfeet1 and all serial tester out there....
I've had 12 POAS so far...I even still POAS after my BFP  
My 1st n 2nd HCG has tripled but even with bhcg 400+ my hpt this morning was a faint line.
This is my very first attempt with BFP, so I really want the assurance that the embies are not going anywhere.
GOSH this POAS is EVIL. There are so many variable with the HPT and I have a habit of drinking 2 glasess of water before bed (mom's recipe for good skin, she said)
Little tips for my fellow serial tester out there, limit your water intake after 6pm, early bed time, try not to pee in the middle of the night, and hold it for 2hours after you wake up. I'm no expert, but that's was the only time when I have a solid decent 2 lines...Hope it helps, ladies..
As for now, I'm in another 2ww for my first USG....it doesnt get any easier I'm telling you   ... So, Hang in there!!


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning,
Well I know very naughty but did my first test and defo negative. 6dp3dt. At least I know HCG is out of my system for sure.
I think it has not worked. But of course I will wait and keep testing till Christmas day. My digital one I wll do on christmas day morning and if it says not pregnant. I shall stop all my meds and just enjoy my drink and christmas.. 
Breasts are very sore but I think it is progestron. I don't have my twinging pains for my implantation. I had them in all my other pregnancies. And implantation times.. This time nothing. Just over all pain.. Like very sore.. 
I will mail Reprofit today to find out what happened to rest of our embies. If any made it to freezer in the end.
If christmas day morning digital says not pregnant. I shall stop all meds and just drink to all the way to new year!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Can I join I am OTD on 27/12. Going mad already!!
MJ1 xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
Lets go mad together!
My clinic gave me otd of 27th but I am disregarding all together.. My otd is 25th day 12 past of 3 day transfer.
What are you today? I am 6dp3dt! Embies are 9 days old.
Yours?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Kuki,
Sounds like a plan. 
I had one blast and two morulas transferred on Sat am (day 5). So my test day is prob 26th, been given 27th, been here twice before so will try and hold out if I can. Not going to be easy though.....
MJ1 xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi ya,
Okay so you are 2dp5dt!. Your darlings are 7 days old. They should be starting to implant today!!!
So so tough.. 
It has been a very slow morning. But I think I will keep busy rest of the day and should fly..
What have you got plan? are you ater owrk or home?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hiya,
Ok thanks for that, 2dp5dt!, could never work that out. wow today!!. I did just speak to the Embryologist as they were calling with an update on my remaining three embies but they have stopped developing so will not be able to freeze any. Shame as after having 11 follies and previous 2 cycles only 5 follies, we had really hoped. She said that they implant in 3 days so that would be today/tom.

I am working from home, my boss is letting me for the week, plus I have a very poorly Dad in hopspital on top of all this and he is due to have his triple heart bypass operation tomorrow, he had a heart attack last week and was transferred to hospital the day of my EC, it was very fraught.

I am going to take it easy this week and hopefully go and see my Dad at the end of this week once he is out of intensive care after the op.

Are you at home all week?

MJ1 xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
Lets stay positive. You will have your darlings from this one. No need for frosties..  
Oh your poor dad. All difficult times.   Hopefully he is out of danger and will recover quickly.
Is in't weird all these sort of things happens towards Christmas.. 

Yes home all week. We go to in law's for christams on friday night. So will be nice to keep company.. I am sure I will do your head in but I do apoligise in advance.. Tell me to shut up when I need it.. I promise I let you do some work done.   

Love. Kukixx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Pinkcat, My OTD is 31/12/11 and I had my IUI done on saturday 

My fingers and toes are crossed for everyone this month!   xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi ladies,
I am also frantically hoping and praying as I've just had a letter this morning to say my remaining 3 didn't make it to freezing stage. Quite sad but hoping my two precious blasts are holding on tight and embedding in nicely. I had a 5 day transfer with 2 blasts on Wednesday so 5dpt today ( I think) 
I'm cOnstantly hoping for symptoms, had sore breasts since ec and still now and some on/off mild af type cramps and unless I'm
Imagining them I've had a few twinges too, I know the pessaries can cause all this so just slowly going demented !! 
Love to hear any signs you are having if any or any who have had a bfp with these symptoms 

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

LadyG85,
Good luck. Hopefully a little miracle is growing nicely..

More babydust,
Lots of people get pregnant with no signs what so ever. And plenty BFNs with lots of signs..
So we reallyshould not look into with any meaning...
It is impossiple though..
Hope your 2 blasts are nicely implanting.. Yours are already 10 days old.. 5dp5dt.. What OTD they gave you?

Love.Kukixx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Kuki  I really hope a little miracle is growing this time! xxx

Baby dust to everyone   xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kuki, thanks for your kinds words, true I do hope that all I need has already taken place. Yes it is very worrying re my dad, he has never been ill so not used to it. Well I hope that we have 2 successes at the end of this year!!
Don't worry abour doing anyone's head in, we are all in the same boat and nice to talk.

LadyG85, good luck!

More babydust, so you had the news I had today too, oh well at least we have a good batch on board lots of  

Love MJ1 xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi ,
Just had a phone call from a childhood friend of mine. I have not seen her for 17 years. She is coming over to London for Chsirmas. I will see her on next tuesday. I am so happy. Hopefully we have some extra thing to celebrate!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Kuki- fingers crossed all will be ok, just synptom watching all the time, lovely news about your friend coming xx
Mj1 - let's hope your dad picks up and is home soon and you both have things to celebrate this Xmas

Love and baby dust to everyone else

Xx

Ps otd is 25/12


----------



## mwat27 (Nov 27, 2011)

ICSI Testing 30th December 2011!


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dear All - can I join this thread? MJ1 suggested it, we both had transfers on the 17th. I am now 2dp3dt, this is my fourth 2ww, and it doesn't get any easier. I was truly losing it last night, a complete bag of nerves and jumping at the slightest thing-how pathetic is that!!!

Thankfully I have this week off as annual leave, I couldnt face the long commute I have each day, or the getting up at 4.30am to get to work! However this does leave me loads of time on my hands to think too much!!!

Hello to everyone and sending lots of sticky growing vibes to all our embies.

Cathryn xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathryn,
Hi ya,
yes come on join us.. Hopefully we share the roller coaster ride and make it abit easier for all of us.. 
My 8th. I think it will never do.. 
I am doing my wrapping.. And probably an hr time It will be all finished.. I am doing standing up as it is not easy to sit and do it.. 
Listening to Celine dion at the back ground.. MY LOVE! Tying to calm the madness down..   
Love. Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Cathryn,
Glad you joined, think we can all give each other all the support we need!!
MJ1 xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
All my presents are ready to deliver and take. Can not believe it but I have to say now I am very tired. Tummy and back are killing me. A little catch up on the net than I have tackle the kitchen somehow.. I have a huge washing up waiting for me. A friend of mine will bring my favourite soup for tonight. Not sure shall I cook anthing else.. I don't really want to.. Me adn DD will be happy with soup only but DH would want something else.. Lets see how we do with washing up first.. 

How are you all? We are still keep it all very positive.. 

Love to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks MJ1 - I need something to help with the insanity!  LOL

Thanks Kuki for the welcome.

So girls at 2dp3dt, am i alright to put washing into the machine or is that overdoing it!!!      See how insane I am becoming already.  I have tried to take it realtively easy over the last 2 days, but I think I need to start doing things to occupy my mind more seriously.  I need to wrap some presents tonight, so that will take up a bit of time.

Not so bloated today, was so uncomfortable yesterday it was ridiculous.  Still have a bit of soreness from egg collection on the right hand side as well.  I can't remember from previous cycles how long that takes to go.

MJ1 - hope your dad is okay, and all the best for his op tomorrow.

I think tomorrow I will have a wander into town and do a few last bits of shopping with my mum, I so need to get out of the house, I am going stir crazy!

Babydust and sticky vibes to all.
xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathryn,
If you feel you are over doing it it means you are.. But if you fine, just work away. As long as you don't lift heavy thngs or pull and push heavy things it should be okay..
Between day 7-12 they imlant so takeit easy.. You go and do shopping tomorrow. But maybe after that chill a bit more.. 
The sore feeling today lifted for me. It used to take 2-3 max.. But this time it dragged a bit. Not sure why..
I need to go to shops but I will wait for my sister to come on thursday night. Friday we will hit the shops at 9am. Not looking forward to it but I have to collect a book for DD's cousine.. I can not find the bloody reciept for it. Bought it inWHSimght. I hope they will let me collect it. And running low on VitD..Need to get some of that.. 

MJ1,
The days work done? Now enjoy the evening. I found it I am okay in the evenings.. The morning drives me crazy with the urge of testing and the roller coaster effect after testing. Any news from your dad?

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello ladies, I am half way through my 2.5WW (after IVF cycle was switched to IUI).  It gets harder the more through the 2WW you are.  I test 28/12 and have had to plan my days, I wasn't going to be working but I ended up needing to work for 2 of the 5 days just to keep myself moving and from going  .  So ... 
Tuesday and Wednesday - I am working so def won't have time to think about things.  Tues evening also have christmas do.
Thursday going to see santa and reindeers and then nephew sitting in afternoon
friday - take dog out, bake desserts, and will organise dining room ready for christmas day
xmas eve - long walk and mulled wine and nibbles with friends (how I will miss the mulled wine!)
xmas day - very busy day - all the family at mine through to boxing day
Boxing day pm - quite afternoon with DH
27/12 - dvd day - day before test day  

I am hoping these full days might actually help the next week or so, go a little quicker ... just got to keep myself motivated and stop going into dazes!

Are any of you struggling too?  I am not even sure that I realise talking about christmas, really is christmas!  I am likely to wake up christmas morning and only then will realise as the family turn up, it really IS christmas day!  lol

x


----------



## Twixie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Thank you *Pinkcat* for adding my details. 

*Sarah2011* keeping busy does help to pass the time. I'm struggling a bit mainly due to intensifying AF pains which started on fri. I'm 7dp5dt now & keep having to check AF hasn't arrived. 

*MJ1* hope all goes well with your dad.

Hope everyone's doing fine.    &  to all.


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,

Twixie,
I hate that feeling but they say all good sign...  

Sarah,
Keep it busy is the only way to cope with 2WW.. Awful bit of the treatment. I hate it..But lets stay   

How is everyone this morning?

I have  not done any testing yet but will do one in an hr or so..

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning all

mine and DHs journey is now over I woke at 2 with the most terrible period pains and AF had also arrived so did make it anywhere close to OTD, I'm feeling a little numb this morning but we'll try again next year

x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefullysoon,
I am so very sorry.. Be good to you..    
Kukixx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefullysoon -so sorry so hear about your AF, how disappointing for you. Many best wishes to you both x

Kuki - you're brave, that will be an early test.  I'd be too scared to do one that early. how come your doing one today?  Run out of patience

Twixie - I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, that they aren't AF signs.  Is it normal for you to have those pains for 3/4 days?  Stay positive x

Sending positive vibes to all
Sarah


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sarah,
I always start tesing on day 7 past 3day transfer. Yes it is early. But that is me.. Can not help it. 
This morning is negative. With my twin pregnancy it was faint positve on 8dp3dt. So tomorrow I will see if there is nothing I won't be holding out for twins.   Still very hopeful.. Roll on 5 more days..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## tigerfeet1 (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG I have a faint line!!! I can't believe it. I am 6dp5dt and have no symptoms to speak of but it's definately there. I had persuaded myself yesterday that there was no way I had been successful as just felt so normal and was so depressed! Will of course be heading out to buy more tests to feed my poas addiction he he! Good luck ladies!!!! Xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tigerfeet,
What a fantastic news! Wonderful. Enjoy being on cloud9!    

So happy for you!!!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## tigerfeet1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks kuki. Don't think you are far behind me are you? Xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tigerfeet,
1 day behind you. Today my darlings are 10 days old. Your precious is 11 days old.
I am holding on to tomorrow's test now. Lets see what happens.. 
Love.Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

You ladies are so naughty for testing early - I'm terrified to !!! 
Test day is Xmas day but I also have 2 little ones and don't want to risk spoiling their Xmas, tryIng to keep positive that it wil be the best Xmas present ever

Huge congrats tiger feet on your bfp !!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

More babydust,
I have a 4 year old.. If it is negative. I am sure will do some crying but it will be over.. I will get drunk and forget about it.. Well try.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

mornin ladies, i did my test last wed but its my official test today and we got our bfp  we are so happy and feel totally blessed for this to of worked a second time xx sendin all you ladies good luck and hope your dreams come true xxall


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry girls, TMI alert

Just been to the loo, and got a small amount of yellow discharge, and some on pant liner.  I'm only 3dp3dt, i know its too early for anything, am I just being paranoid? Already worrying!

Thanks Cathryn


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*Cathryn* Give your clinic a call just in case you have an infection, it could be nothing - just pessary discaharge slightly discoloured but best to get their advice x

*cohensmummy* - will you be joining us on the waiting for early scans thread? x


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi I've been doing the suppositories via the back door so it's not those and I've not long finished antibiotics so I don't think it's an infection. I am sure I am panicking needlessly.


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Congrats cohens mummy - what a great early Christmas present

Cathryn- I would ring clinic to Put your mind at rest

Afm I am driving myself crazy as all I can think about is hoping and praying for a bfP and even with 2 6 yr olds to amuse me I still find my mind wandering hoping I can give DF the best gift ever


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

cathryn- dont panic it can be some fluid from ec or if you had some slight fluid still in womb after...

I had it was nothing to worry about and went after a day


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

OMG so much news to catch up on, sorry I am taken up with the worry of my Dad today (thank you for all your good wishes), his triple heart bypass is due to be carried out today and I had a very tearful call with him this morning on the phone. Need to stay positive. 

Amazing news to all the ladies that have BFP today! what an amazing Christmas present for you all. 

Sorry to hopefullysoon   it sucks keep strong

Kuki, you are brave testing....

I woke up at 2am thinking about my dad and with very minor what felt like AF pains, still getting them now so not sure what that means?

Oh well let's get today over and dad in recovery.

Love to all
MJ1 xxxx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Our 4th BFN today, what misery.
Happy Birthday to me.....

Good luck to all
Laura x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
Going to be a difficult day for you.. Hope it will end nicely. 

Daysleeper,
I am so very sorry.    

Love. Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Mj1- thinking of you and your dad today, hope all goes well and the surgery is a success. 
I had mild af pains around the same time- was hoping it was a good sign x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

More-babydust,
I get so down as soon as my pains stop.. So all the pains are great. At least it gives me hope..
Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Daysleeper    xx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Daysleeper-so sorry to hear your news   

MJ1-keeping everything crossed for your Dad, hope everything goes well. X

Congrats to those who have just got their BFP's

Cathryn xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Daysleeper - Sorry to hear your news  

Cohensmummy - Comngratulations!! 

MJ1 - Hope things go well today  

Tigerfeet - Congratulations!!  

Hope everyone else is ok today! xxx


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Good evening all, 

Been reading most of the posts in here for a few weeks already and finally built up the courage to join as I'm on the 2ww and my OTD is 29/12/11 and for the last 3 day have a headaches  just wondered if anyone else has had this ? 

Would just like to say to everyone who have had BFN - I am really sorry your news sending you all hugs,
And congratulations to the BFP I seen also.


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everyone 
It's only 5am but the cold I've had for three weeks now keeps waking me in the night, and once I'm awake....well had to get up and test and it's a   I am so surprised and completely over the moon. Feel like all my Christmases have come at once!! 
Sending happy thoughts to those still to test in December and hugs to those who have tested negative. It's the toughest thing I've ever done in my life. 
Lulu xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

Claire- welcome to the mad house that is the 2ww- it's so hard isn't it ? Can't help with the headaches but I hope that the time passes quickly and you get your bfp 


Lulu mush- huge congratulations!!!!! Was today your test day or did you test early ?
Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Kuki- have you tested yet ? Xx

Mj1- hope yesterday went well 

Afm I am quietly going insane I think, got a nice day planned visiting family so will hopefully take my mind off things for a bit xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,
Yesterday eveing a awful headache started and has not stoped all night. It feels like my core of brain is thumbing..
I don't get headaches. Certainly not this sort ever.
I had pregnancies signs all day yesterday but last night they stoped. Breasts are not tender and my pains are stoped.
I did my Reprofit test this morning and there is a vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv faint line. And DH confirmed it. I woke him up at 6.09am for him to check if I am making it up or not. He says there is something in there.. But like a shadow really. Now I am worried they try to implant and but could not do it properly. 
Well see if gets darker. But I don't have the same test. I still have my stupid cheap testers. And they are so bloody crap. 1st and last time I buy them. With twins well Lara I had a vvvvv faint line on 8dp3dt as of today. 
Staying positively and hoping they are setteling in nicely for next 8 months. 
Lara has developed a cold/cough yesterday so we had an awful nite. I think today and tomorrow will be tough but by christmas she should be okay.. 
Mega busy day we have but see how much I can get with my lovely thumbing head.
Love and luck to you all.
KUkixx


----------



## KateCR (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there

This has been my first attempt and I had ET yesterday so test on 31.12.11.  I guess New Year's Eve is going to go one way or another this year!

Good luck to everyone in the same position - this website has been my lifeline throughout this process!

xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kate,
Good luck for 31.. Will be amazing.. 

More baby dust,
Enjoy the family viisit..  We will go out but really not looking forward to it..

MJ1,
How are  you doing? All so quiet?

Love to you all.. Let it be a lucky day!

Mxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Kuki- a line is a line! Let's hope it gets stronger the closer you get to otd, still a few days to go yet xx

Kate - welcome, it will be a wonderful way to welcome in the new year with a bfp- lots of positive thinking xxx

I had af pains on and off yesterday ( after pessaries I am hoping) my precious 2 have been there a week today so 7dp5dt - hOld on in there little ones xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

More baby dust,
Are you 7dp5dt today?
Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes kuki- nervous !!!


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry been so quiet, yesterday was a very worrying day. My Dad's op was a success and he is being moved into the high dependency ward today... so all good. AFM, still got slight af pains and some back ache last night, nothing much else to report. Going to go out for a walk later today, been housebound since transfer on Saturday so need some air!

Kuki, good news so far, what is you dpdt thing today then? I am 4dp 5dt, still so long to go. I did tell DP today that I am going to hold out until Boxing Day and do a test, as we have no plans and we can either jump for joy or cry...

Lulumush, fab news.....

Hope all okay with everyone
MJ1 xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mj1,
So glad dad is doing okay.. 

I am 8dp3dt. They are 11 days old. Yours are 9 days old. You are 2 days behind me.

Your dad and embies are gonna be okay.. Will be a joy!    

My breasts are not sore anymore but cos I am not injecting progestron so Ithink because of that.. But thetummy and backach back..

Enjoyo your walk. We just did one.. We have nto been out for 2 days.. We had toget out..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Kuki, glad you keep me on track   Yes looking forward to my walk later, feel a bit like a fragile doll at the moment!  
xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
Tomorrow morning will do the same. Go out for this time maybe some 1st response tests. My cheap ones are mega crap..
Today on over 40s thread. A friend got her line. With one embie.. I am delighted for her. When it will stick.. And it is the golden one. It just does.
Hope there will be a good news from Dad today.. At least worse over.. Poor you going thourgh all these at once.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Kuki,
Yes I did see that amazing news, very happy for her.
Thanks for you wiishes, like you say at least he is over the op, now need to get him home  
xx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning 

Kuki-a faint line is a faint line, thats good news.

MJ1-glad your Dads op went well. Hopefully he'll be back on his feet in no time.

I am 4dp3dt today, so long to go yet. I went into town yesterday and had a slow wander round, then had a rest and a slow wander round the supermarket. Today I'm wrapping presents so staying indoors. I know what you mean MJ1 about feeling like a fragile doll. I hope your walk makes you feel a bit better today. It will ne good to get some fresh air.

I am really hoping my little embies have found a nice spot and are snuggling in!

Congrats Lulumush.

KateCR- sending lots of sticky vibes to you after your transfer.

Cathryn xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathrine,
Just think they are... Imagine.. I try all night when I am laying there with insominia..
        
For us all.

And some


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well Xmas miracle and 3 rd time lucky my eye. Bfn for me ladies. I had such hope as well.


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the good wishes and hugs to those with bad news. It's the toughest time right now to be going through this stuff. I know I would have struggled with the whole christmas thing had I got a negative. 
Yes it was my OTD so now it's keeping fit and healthy and hoping that I get through the next few weeks with no mishaps. 
Love to all
xxx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

daysleeper & lynn1303 - sorry to read your news, look after yourselves x  

cathryn - hope you found the answer to your TMI post!  
clairecf - hope your headaches have gone away  
ladyg85 - hope your ok? 
KateCR - hope ET wasn’t too bad, didnt get there myself this time.  New Years Eve for test date, heres hoping for the best news for you
Kuki - hears hoping your line gets darker, take care  
Mj1 - I’ve had minor AF pains, but they come and go,  been gone today.  Hope your Dad is getting better, what op did he have?  
more_babydust - I’m terrified too, to test early!

tigerfeet1 - you’ve tested early too, but fab news, well done you.  
lulumush - great news for you, well done to you  

Right off to bed I go, seeing Santa tomorrow with my nephews, no guesses what I will be wishing for when I'm sitting on his knee    Finished work now until my OTD date.  Heres hoping I can keep sane until then!   lol


----------



## ozzy75 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi ladies

I haven't been posting on here during my 2ww, just been lurking and reading but i just wanted to say to any of you waiting to test to never give up hope.

Dh and i have been trying to concieve for over 6 years, had 5 rounds of icsi with 6 transfers. all BFN's.  We have just finished our 6th icsi, 7th tranfer and yesterday we got our very first   i never in a million years thought i would ever get there after so many let downs but it happened! We are in complete shock as this was our last attempt too!

Please, please don't  ever give up hope and stay positve. We are proof that it can happen!!

Good luck to each and everyone of you     

Ozzy x


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Congratulations Ozzy on your news, that's fantastic.

Lynn1303-so sorry to hear your news  

I have had really sore (.)(.) since yesterday morning which I think is all due to the Cyclogest, as it's far too early for any symptoms. Also had a few AF pains yesterday, but that could have just been wind!! My back is now killing me from where I haven't been doing very much etc. Really stiff this morning! Going to wander out for a walk in town with my Dad today, he needs another present for my mum. My sister arrives tomorrow with my nieces so that will take my mind off things. 

I really wish that my bowel could become a little more responsive.  I've been eating fruit etc, but still not much success.

MJ1- did you have a nice walk yesterday? Hope your Dad is doing ok.

Cathryn xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning,
I did my two cheap ones. They did not show much.. One is there not there.. I thought I will try my digital which I was saving for Sunday morning. And it says Pregnant 1-2. Called Dh cried my eyes out cos all my signs are just gone. Not much left.. Almost gone to normal self. 
Will buy some more good tests for later. Now I wished I bought more digital ones.. Ah I was so stupid..
Love to you all.. I am in a total shock!  Kukixxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Girls - I am sure I am worrying too much, but after doing the Cyclogest via the back door this morning, within 15 mins, I had really bad wind, and was trying to keep from going to the loo too early as I didn't want the pessary to come out.  I managed to wait until about hour after I put it in, but I am really worried that I haven't absorbed enough.  Any thoughts anyone?

Sorry for the panicky TMI posts I keep putting on!

Cathryn x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathryn,
if yours was a fresh cycle, your body creates naturally progestron anyway. The gels are just an extra support. Don't stress about it..It is fine.. 
Once you get pregnant you can have a progestron test and if there is extra support needed you can take some more.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Kuki - thanks for your advice, I really appreciate that.  I know I am worrying too much.  This 2ww is our last and I am so terrified of it failing.

Please take heart that the digital test still said something this morning.  I am keeping everything crossed for you, and sending lots of babydust and sticky vibes to you.      

Cathryn xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

Fab news Ozzy 

Lynn1303-so sorry to hear your news  

Cathryn, sounds like you will have a nice day with your dad, enjoy. 

Kuki, OMG I cried too when I read your post today, so happy for you.   

AFM, not had a great 24 hours, Dad is fine and doing really well so that is great and can't wait to go and see him tomorrow. 
I had mild af pains all night, then really hot night flushes etc, (always a sign that af is on its way), so woke up really early and lay in bed, hubby went off to work so deflated after I told him my symptoms. I didn't want to bring him down but he is not feeling what I feel and he will be heartbroken again as will I, plus he knows that this is the last time for me, emotionally I can't do this anymore, plus we don't have any froisties. Please...............     make it be our time too.
MJ1 xxxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*Cathryn* I read somewhere that it's all absorbed in an hour anyway so don't panick - PMA is key 

*Kuki* 1-2 weeks is right isn't it? All sounds like it's looking good, my clinic actually told me that if symptoms disappear for a day don't panic they will prob reappear the following day 

AFM - toothache is subsiding so happy, still symptom spotting and knicker checking! x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ozzy & Kuki, what symptoms do you have/ had
xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*MJ* sorry x-post -    everything works out for you xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Jules and congratulations   xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you *MJ* I didn't really have any symptoms apart from a little spotting after a couple of days x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ,
My pregnancy pains in my uterus. Deep down like AF but not as such.. More twinges and pulling pains deep inside. I always have them when I am pregnant. But every pregnancy different cos of the locations are sacs are developing.. I have very very low pain threashold. I feel everything in my body.. 
Please try to stay positive. Not many days left.. Hanging in there..

Jules,
Yes digital is bang on. Otd is still 3 days away. Today I am 9dp3dt. They are 12 days old.

Kukixx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Ladies, Congratulations Kuki, Jules and Ozzy... hearing about your BFPs gives me hope!! 

MJ1: Praying it works for you this time   - Also glad to hear your dads op went well hun!  

Lynn1303: Sorry to hear about your news  

Sarah_2011: I'm getting on fine thankyou  9 days till test date and just hoping its my month! Had sore twinges in boobs and constant mild cramps since IUI on 17/12/11 - and feeling a bit more tired than usual! How are you?  

cathryn0308: Try not to worry and enjoy your 2ww  

And for everyone else I hope everyone is feeling good today and getting as excited as I am for christmas!


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

okay well caved in and tested and not a ditto, no line faint nothing...af pains alot stronger today.... urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh please don't do this to me again.. sorry rant over. x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*MJ* - too early, keep the faith xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I so hope so Jules x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Catie_s on here had a BFN on OTD and it turns out she was actually BFP, every woman has different HCG levels that's why the 'normal' ranges are so wide  xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
You were 2 days behind me no? so you are 7dp3dt today? Too early. You just done the first week. 1 more week to go.. Any twins should be picked up by sort of 10dp3dt.. 
And everybody gets HCG up different speed. And every pregnancy is different too.
In one of my pregnancy. On OTD was negavite. Total negative. And hcg showed 51 on blood..
So hanging there.. 
Stay positive..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

test day today and BFN after two BFP on Monday and yesterday. Looks like a chemical pregnancy, little emb couldnt stick. Heart broken. Has anyone else had a chemical pregnancy? 

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Twinkle,
I would go and get blood test done? To be sure. 
I had BFN but it was BFP. There was a sac and got bigger. But never develeped a heartbeat. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

They won't do a blood test at my clinic   negative test on day 16 post 5dt and that's it, they have already given me my follow up appointment for jan. does it sound like a chemical pregnancy? 

I had a missed miscarriage from a freak natural pregnancy 2.5years ago, went for my 12 week scan and the baby had stopped growing at around 6 weeks, wondering if there is some sort of problem with my lining or just unlucky. We know conception can happen but they won't stick. Suppose I will have to have a few more miscarriages before they do further investigations.

 x x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Twinkle, so sorry hun   

Kuki, I am 5dp 5dt today (they are 10 days old).... feel like lunatic women, have really weird tummy today almost like I am short of breath and it is like a beachball... so big and aching... sorry just not having a good day and DP was so low when he called me today, he said that as it is our last try (my choice) he feels like this one has hit him even harder...  
I really need some positive vibes girls....
MJ1 xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*MJ* lots and lots of    thoughts - don't make any final decisions hun, it's a very rocky road that we all travel  x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
I messed it up.. Far too early.. Far.. Still plenty time..
He is just expersing his feelings..He is upset. and 2WW is not easy.. The most difficult time of the treatment..
Wait and see.. Stay positive.. I always said I cannot do this anymore. I can not and see on the 8th.. Still feel the same but I know I will do it again.
Come on get that PMA back..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Twincle,
Did you have bleed yet? No? Did you stop meds?
It could be chemical. 
You need to get immunes tests done.. When you are refering as They? Who are they? NHS? Don't expect much from them.. Needs to be done privately... They won't offer you that sort of testing till you are on yours 4+ m/c even than they offer it all..     
Just think positively.. You can get pregnant.. I know cleche.. but you can..    
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Kuki, is a very sombre feel in our house this afternoon . I did tell DP that you are all helping me today and that we are probably testing too early. I am going to give it a rest tomorrow, and go and see my Dad. Maybe test again on Xmas Eve. PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


Lots of early testers on here      TOO SOON !! 


MJ1 - I think you are right, lots of pma until xmas eve and try again then- do you have the zita west cd? that is very positive and relaxing and is intended for use in the 2ww, Ive been listening each day to it as use it as my time to focus on my body positively


Kuki - Are you still getting    on the branded tests? I would stick with them xx


Twinkle- I am so sorry for your bfn, I hope speaking to the clinic helps give you some answers x


LadyG85 - heres hoping the twinges stay and your body keeps giving you signs


Cathryn - hope you were ok after your cyclogest incident - I was told they absorb rectally in 10 mins and 30 mins vaginally so should have been ok xx


Jules - Thanks for all your positivity, I think we all need it with OTD's fast approaching


AFM- still here and trying to keep the PMA going, think we all need some positive vibes so heres my contribution 
                                                                        


Love to all


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Babydust, yes I have all three ZIta CDs and also Helen McPherson IVF hypnotherapy Cd. It has helped me alot have done it everyday since downregging xxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

MJ1 - I have also been exceptionally bloated today, I think its the drugs, so please please be positive.  You are testing too early my love - keep strong.  I do know how you feel, this is our last go, and I so desperately want this to work.  I am petrified of getting AF symptoms etc.  Stay away from the tests until after Xmas - I know its difficult.  I have banished my tests to my mums house, so I am not tempted.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes and baby dust.     

more_babydust - lots of PMA to you also                                   

kuki - how are you doing since this morning?

Twinkle - so sorry to hear your news     xx

LadyG85 - trying to stay positive - promise.

I have been very bloated today, had funny twitching sensation on and off - hope thats not a bad sign.  Few AF twinges here and there, and sore (.)(.)  which I am sure are all the drugs.  Its still quite early only 5dp3dt.  Hoping my nieces will distract me when they arrive tomorrow.

Love an hugs to everyone, I think we all need a hug today. xxxxxxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Cathyryn xxxx PMA to you tooxxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I went to sleep for a couple of hrs this afternoon. 
Did washing and putting away and hanging..
Than wash up. Dinner on. Salad is done.
Now waiting for my sister to arrive so I can have shower. Food and bed.
I have had fewers feelings. Which is not goo. And had like an infection feeling inside on and off. If I use wrong soap I get this feeling sort of burning sensation so I really hope it is not the reaction to the embies.. 
Breasts are abit sore. But just a bit.. Tummy and back more sore.. 
I did not eat anyting different than yesterday. But had lots of wind.. Which is not so nice.. 

Yes yes we all need PMA and plenty of 

               

]Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Twixie (Jan 23, 2011)

everyone! 

 to Kuki & all the other BFPs!!   

   to all the BFNs.

MJ1 - glad your dad's op went well. Hope he'll be home soon. Like the other ladies have said, give it a few more days before testing again. 

Sarah_2011 you were right to question the normalcy of my AF pains. 

AFM - Sadly those AF pains intensified & AF showed up.  Worst was Tues & Weds - never felt such pain before! Brown spotting on Tues morning  changed to red overnight then AF came in full force yesterday. Very, very heavy & painful & loads of clots (sorry tmi). Still did a test  yesterday & this morning & of course they were negative. Got in touch with the nurses on Tues & they said it sounded like AF was on her way (how right they were!) but to carry on taking crinone gel 'till OTD which is this Sat - 24th. Flow's gone down & pain's less today - thankfully. Had been very hopeful when spotting started but only a miracle would result in a BFP for me. Gutted! 

Best wishes &      to all the ladies in waiting. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I haven't really posted on here but have been reading. 

Just wanted to say that I test today and got a BFP. I cant really believe it yet. 

Congrats to everyone who has got a bfp      

Really sorry to those who got bfns this time round.   

Rach x


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jules - i thought the knicker checking might subside once BFP, but your suggesting it doesn't ... Damn, hope you are staying well.

Twinkle - sorry to read your news how disappointing.  A colleague of mine had very early miscarriages with no heartbeat at 6 weeks but the sack  continued to grow.  She has been taken very seriously by NHS after 3 mc (we live in south east).  Though to speed things up, she has done some tests privately, and then presented them back to her GP.  (she was 39 at the time and was worried about her age, hence speeding it up).  Hope thats helpful. Take care of yourselves x  

Twixie, so sorry it didn't work out for you.  Look after yourselves.

Ozzy, it's great to hear a success story, many congratulations to you.
Rachfins, well done to you

Cathryn, sounds like you have some positive symptoms.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I had my nephews with me yesterday, little terrors they certainly are a distraction!
clairecf , hope you are ok and your headaches have gone away
ladyg85, my bb'ies are tender/sore, AF feelings seem to have gone away, and yes generally feel tired too, but then again that might be just trying to do everything for Christmas! It's difficult for us to get excited about Christmas as this cycle is all consuming - we have high hopes for our first time, and have been trying naturally for many many years!  Hope your still doing ok, and enjoy Christmas.
Kuki, sounds like you are bringing more stress on yourself by testing early!  I hope you are holding up.  And the tests keep showing positive for you x
Mj1, I hope your minor AF pains have gone away now.  Keep positive and focus on those little beans.  Don't test til the 27th, what's another couple of days for your own sanity!
more_babydust, love your positive vibes.  How are you doing?

AFM - went to the reindeer centre yesterday and had a fab time with my nephews, great place.  
Woke up many times last night, today is day 14 after IUI, so as many of you are testing day 14, I think I was paranoid about AF starting.  So far, so good.  I test in 4 days.

Positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,

Sarah,
Yes I am. Silly really. I am wishing you lots of luck for testing in 4 days time.    

Rachfins,
Wonderful news.. I don't believe it till I get to see where they are and how they are.. But at least first hurdle is over. Seeing the positive!!!!Just try to enjoy this stage..  

Twixie,
I am so sorry..     It is devastating but you will get stronger and try again.. Be good to you..     

Wishing lots of luck who are testing today.. And try to cope with evil 2WW!

Cannot believe tomorrow is Christmas EVE!!! 

Love Kukixx..


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Evening everyone

Rachfins-Congratulations on your good news x

MJ1-I hope you have had a good visit with your Dad and that he is doing well x How are you doing today? I hope you are feeling a bit more positive about things xx

Kuki-hope you are doing ok today x

I am ok, I still keep having strange twitchy tingling sensations which I am finding strange and I am not sure whether I should be worried or not!  Just trying to stay calm as best I can!  My nieces have arrived this evening so they will hopefully take my mind off, just worrying about them bashing into my tummy.

Right off to have some tea with the nieces.  

Cathryn xxx


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello everybody
I hope you don't mind me jumping in.
I had 3 day 2 embies transferred on Sunday. I am taking 3 cyclogest 200mg and 3 estradiol  2mg daily. I don't think I'm having any symptoms.
Although since transfer I've had niggly sometimes stabbing pains on my right side. Today both sides of my pelvic region aches.
Is this normal? This is my first time doing any tx.
xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,
Big hello from Gosfield! It looks gorgeous out in the woods this morning. But very cold..

Poppet,
Yes it is all normal poppet. All normal. Lots of people have these. I am one of themm.
Try to relax and rest.. Keep your mind busy so it does not drive you nuts like mine does.

MJ1,
How are you? Any news from your dad? Did you manage to go and see him?

Sending billions of luck who are testing today..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Happy Christmas eve everyone !!

Welcome poppet, yes those feelings are normal, I had them too, hope the 2ww flies by for you. 

Mj1 - how are you?

Kuki- I'm excited for Xmas too, have you still been testing? 
DF and I nearly did yesterday but were too scared to and chickened out. Does it have to be your first wee of the day for first response to pick it up ? 

I am so nervous yet excited - does anyone else have veiny boobs? Or is it just the cyclogest?


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

More baby dust,
I did digital and still says pregnant 1-2. Not sure when it is suppose to go up to 2-3.. I have 2 more of them. Will do them next two days..
I never used first response. Always been tesco own brand.. And they used to pick it up. 
All depends when. OTD. It sould do but I have two friends they were pregnant and early first response has not picked.
HCG in urine a bit unpredictable. Not picked up that easyly. That is whay docs says get blood test.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks kuki- it's a minefield isn't it? I bought the ones the clinic told me to get. 
Not sure if I'm imagining it but for the last 2 days I've been feeling a bit nauseous too


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies,
Kuki, sounds like all is good, glad all still positive.
More baby dust, you too  
Carthryn, how are you holding up?

AFM, saw my Dad yesterday, he was very weak and very drugged up due to the pain he is in. Hopefully he will get better each day. DP and I are not great today, we have had a very emotional morning. I am now getting really bad af pains pretty much constant, no other feelings and did have a slight show today so think it coud be game over, we are preparing for the worst. It is a really horrible day and not quite sure what to do with ourselves, sorry to be so gloomy.
Love MJ1 xx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Mj1

I'm so sorry you haven't had the best day- try resting and see if the af pains stop, take care of yourselves. Glad to hear your dad is ok and making small steps to recovery xxx


----------



## Twixie (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Sarah_2011 & Kuki. 
Fab news Kuki & Rach! 
Sending loads of PMA      to everyone needing it. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all

MJ1-I'm so glad you got to see your Dad and that he is okay, wishing him a speedy recovery.  How are you doing? I am keeping everything crossed for you that AF not on her way and it's just those bravura snuggling in tight.   take it easy and rest up.

I am ok I think. No real symptoms at all, boobs are tender but no more than they usually are before AF arrives. Not sure what to think, just trying not to think if that makes sense. My nieces are keeping my mind of it a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Just want to wish you all a mere Christmas. Let's hope all our dreams will come true. Xxxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry MJ1-flippin predictive text! I meant I hope your little embies are snuggling in. X


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Carthryn, More Baby dust and Kuki, thank you all for the wishes for my Dad, he has had a better day today so let's hope each day gets stronger. 

After a very emotional start to the day DP and I have rested up all day and watched films. I have just had a shower and going to go to Midnight Mass to pray and thank god for getting my Dad through his op. Will take our little embies picture too and hold it tight! just one more miracle please....

I may not be back on fo a few days, off to see Dad first thing at the Hospital tomorrow then to Mum' for lunch.

I want to wish all the ladies on here that got there BFP's a wonderful Christmas celebrating and a huge huge hug to the ladies that have had BFN's   

Take care all love MJ1 xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I had some bleeding today. So a bit worried that things are not going well. But we'll see.. 
The digital did say pregnant 1-2 but took 3 mins to come out. I will do the digital again tomorrow if it will say still.
Wishing you all a great Christmas!!! 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Kuki here's hoping that your bleeding is short lived, and your tests remain positive, thinking of you.

Dear all, I really hope Santa brings lots of christmas wishes to you all.  It's now Christmas Day, have a loverly day all.  

xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone, 
Just to let you know I got my Bfp this morning- was so nervous testing but wow!!! 
Will pop back later to see how my fellow testers have got on

Christmas wishes and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLS!! hope you are all well. Goodness knows this time of year is hard but together we will prevail! HUGE CONGRATS to all you bfps out there in Ff land!    BIGGEST HUGS EVER for all you bfns!      Lovey, hugs and babydust from ready, dh and lil cousin. He's so hyper! Xxxxx


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone,
Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone and praying everyone has a lovely Christmas x

I got a BFP this morning x

Have a great Christmas everyone xx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

More-babydust - what fab news on Christmas morning, the best Christmas pressie!

Claire - well done to you too (are you testing early!), fab news


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone. 

Congratulations Claire in getting a Christmas day BFP. 

Thank you ladies for the congratulations messages. 

Kuki I hope bleeding stops and everything is ok for you. 

Rach x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

What a wonderful news ladies so happy for you all. 
Enjoy christmas...
My bleeding has stoped. Test is still showing positive. But it has not gone to 2-3 weeks. I think it should have done. So wed and friday bloods should show us if there are any healthy darlings in there..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop on and say a late Merry Christmas to everyone!!

Congratulations to all the BFPs and a big cuddle for all who have had a BFN this month (don't give up hope!)  


Only 6 more days till testing day for me! 8DPO today and not having any symptoms at all  Tender-ish boobs and that's about it - I definitely feel a lot different than last months failed IUI anyway so hoping for a good result!!   

Love to all xxx


----------



## Estcherry (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi ladies (and guys?!)

My OTD is the 28th December so trying to hang in there. Lots of symptoms early on (or so I thought) but not much except cramps that feel like period pains for last 2 days.  My first ever IUI, both me and my wife are anxiously waiting for a BFP.

Lots of luck to everyone!

Esther


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy Boxing day Ladies,
Wishing you all lots of luck who are testing today.
Thinking of you all.
Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

LadyG - signs all sound good, keep those positive thoughts going until Otd sending babydust your way xxx

Esther and Dh- fingers crossed for your first iui Bfp - not long to wait now xxx

Kuki- my test showed 2-3 wks yesterday and I tested with 2 cheap 25mui ones too and they showed up a positive. Have you tested again today or will you wait until weds blood test ? I've got my fingers crossed for you xx

MJ1- hope you had a nice day visiting your day and lunch with your mum

Sarah- not long to go now xxxxx

Cathryn- how many days to Otd for you ? Xx

Afm still hasn't sunk in and just crossing my fingers and toes all will be ok xx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning everyone

more_babydust so pleased to hear about you BFP. 

Congratulations to all those who have got BFP's and big big   to those who didn't.

Afm- no symptoms just sore boobs, which I get before AF, so not sure if it has worked or not. Only 2 more days until OTD. trying to hold out and not test until then. Has everyone who got BFP's had lots of symptoms before they tested?  Woke up this morning and forgot and stretched and am now worried I have done some harm!! I have well and truly lost it!

MJ1- hope you are doing ok.

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas Day yesterday.

Cathryn xx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy christmas all! 

my OTD is Weds, I too had lots of early "symtpoms" then nothing for 2 days. Last night had spotting twice but a tiny amount, thought it was the end. Went to bed gutted and had the worst period pains ever in the night but this morning nothing and no period.  Now what am  supposed to think? !   Last 2 days are the worst.
Good luck to everyone else testing this week

Jane
xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Jane

My OTD is Wed too, have same symptoms as you - took a test (ok 3) yest and all very clear BFP. Could be a good sign for you too! Hope so V x


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Jane, 

Yes the last 2 days are always the worst trying to work out every symptom, I had crampy pains throughout but they were on and off and I thought could have been the pessaries. Sending you lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Vixter, 
Hi and congrats on your Xmas Bfp, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks baby dust. Wish I'd found this thread during the 2ww, you ladies sound lovely and I could have used the support (was going mental). Am still in shock but worried sick - have never seen two lines in my life! I


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

I think going crazy during the 2ww is perfectly Merry Christmas from our house to yours xxx
It's a very happy exciting Christmas for us this year - it worked !!!! Xxnormal, and the aftermath is too although happy very cautious too. There is a 'waiting for early scans' thread on this site too that we could move onto next to keep up the support x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi again, I just see you got a BFP too! Congrats. Yes I think I will move to to that thread (if I can find it). Maybe I will message you privately too, would that be ok? I'm still waiting for my first official beta on Wed although due to OHSS I had an early one. Seems to unreal - despite the three tests in front of me! Happy Christmas to you too Vx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi V 
Yes of course that's fine x


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am a bit worried that I don't seem to have any symptoms at all. Although my boobs are tender they don't look any different, I haven't had any cramping really either. I hope that's not a bad sign. Has anyone had a BFP with no symptoms?


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Oh well as I thought a BFN from me today, yes I am testing a day early but I have had stomach cramps for the last 5 days, hot nights, bad head last night and a slight show so all pointed to AF. The clear blue clearly stated NOT PREGNANT so that is enough can't kid myself myself anymore....
I hope that everyone else gets their Christmas wish. 
Will post again soon
MJ1 xx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

MJ1- I am so sorry I am absolutely gutted for you. I had everything crossed. Take of yourself over the next few days and weeks etc, very big hugs to you and your DH.     xxxxxxxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks C, good luck to you x


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi mj1

I am so so sorry, I really hoped that you would get the Bfp you dreamt of, lots of love and strength coming your way xx


----------



## Estcherry (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all,

So sorry for those with BFNs in the holidays.  I hope 2012 is full of babies for you.

For those waiting, good luck & fingers crossed.  I got my BFP today! Very faint on the cheap early tests but pretty strong on the first response kit!  First IUI! Can't believe it!

E


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

MJ1 - so sorry to see your news, take care of yourself and best wishes for 2012 x  

Kuki - glad to hear your bleeding has stopped.  Congrats on the test results.  Hope you are doing ok?
EstCherry - its our first time too.  started as ivf treatment, and ended up having iui. last few days are the hardest aren’t they ... i see you couldnt hold on any longer ... well done to you x  
more_babydust -  nope, nearly there though!
cathryn - i havent done a test yet, but af is now a week late, and my boobs are still tender (less tender than a week ago though), no idea if they have changed shape (im well, quite large chested anyway  ).  good signs i think, so dont worry.  i did read another thread somewhere where there are ladies with a BFP and no symptoms x  
janey - hold on in there, good luck weds x  
vixter - congrats to you, fantastic news x  

AFM i have tender boobs  (which is not normal), a couple of small twinges a day (which may be normal anyway but im not normally aware of them!), tiredness (which again is normal at christmas time), AF a week late (not normal, but could be effect of the drugs from ivf pre IUI).  Together these are making me feel positive  , but nervous about testing, fingers crossed  x

Thinking of you all on Boxing Day x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

hi everyone i hope you dont mind me joining im on my 1st ivf cycle and on 2ww im 10dp2dt 2day and have had dark clumps of crinone come out with pinkish red blood not much then when i done my crinone 2night there was some blood on the end of it aswll but nothing when i wipe i did a test yesterday 9dp2dt and was a faint postitive line i dont now what to think now


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
I am so upset to hear your news. I am so very sorry. I hope your dad is doing well. Thinking of you.    

Jemma,
That must have been an implatation bleed. You are pregnant. Try to enjoy. And I know how hard that is.  

Estcherry,
Congrats on your BFP.. Enjoy!!  

Sarah,
I hope you get your BFP..  


AFM, cheap sticks are showing an okay line. Ran out Digitals. Tomorrow blood tests should give us indiction how my body is coping with it and if we have anything healthy growing inside. Well we won't know till we have our first scan.. Than if we can get to 14weeks.. Looooooooong way to go. But so greatful to be at this stage.. And hoping..     

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am very pleased report a BFP this morning from me ladies.  I cannot quite believe it, and DH Is doing the cautious 'it's early days Sar' talk, though is excited too deep down.  I have never got this far before, so am so relieved I now know I can!
Thanks for all your supportive messages.

Hope you are all doing well today xx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

im now 11dp2dt theres red/pink blood now when i wipe and theres been quite a bit so i guss its over even with the faint postitive 9dp2dt


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All

DId my test this morning (a day early) it was a BFN.    I had some brown spotting 3 times yesterday and then last night when I went to bed it had turned a bit pinker like a normal period but today nothing.  When is the period supposed to start??  Am going to test tomorrow as well just in case but I know what the answer will be.

Have had a really bad day today, i feel like this is the end of the road for me and I will never get to be a mummy.  I can't see the point in anything anymore. 

The last few weeks have been such an emotional rollercoaster. I was so sure it was going to work this time. I dont know how I will start feeling better again or even face the world again.

Hope everyone else is ok. Thinking of you all and wishing you luck

Janey xx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Janey, I just had to reply to your message.  I'm so sorry you got a BFN, and can understand why you feel the way you do.  But, give yourself time, you'll find a way to move forward, there is always a way.  I don't know where you started from, was this your first time?
I know nothing I say can help, but look after yourself, heres a big    xxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you Sarah so much for your kind words. It meant alot. Congrats on your BFP    It was our second IVF and ICSI.  Dont think I could go through it all again.

It does help knowing there is support out there, thank you so much for replying  

Janey xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Ladies! 10DPO and now going crazy, was really tempted to test before but don't know whether I should test early or not?  had slight twinges in boobs but still no real symptoms that I can think other than I may be peeing a bit more (or I may just be imagining it!) And slight cramps on and off but not like AF pains (I hope ) .....So glad to hear about the BFPs from Sarah_2011, Estcherry, More_babydust and Vixster!! You ladies give me hope it can actually really happen!!   and a big cuddle to everyone who has had a BFN that I can see  I'm a big believer that good things come to those who wait xxxxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning ladies, tested this morning at 11dp3dt and it's a BFN again! Absolutely gutted, I was really hoping that with no sign of AF that it might have worked! 

Really don't know where to go from here. Can't believe that out dream of becoming parents seems to be over.

Cathryn xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cathryn,   

Janey, So sorry hun, it is very hard I have had 3 failed and one abandon and I can't do this anymore my IVF shoes are being hung up now. Try and keep strong  

Lady, Good luck hun  

Kuki, good luck with your bloods today!!  

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you for keepng me bobbing along and sane over the last couple of weeks. I am not planning on any other cylces, three failed and one abandoned is as much as I can cope with. Maybe it is time to plan that Wedding that we have put off for three years to ty and conceive! I wish all the luck in the world to you all and hope that one day we all get our BFP!!!!    
Love MJ1 xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi MJ

Hope you are ok. Your post struck a cord with me since I also had 3 x transfers and one abandoned. It was on my fourth that I just got my BFP. I hope, if you ever get strength to try again that it will also be a lucky one for you. In the meantime, I share your pain. Take care of each other.

V x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Vixter, Thank you for your post, that made me cry happy tears though for your BFP, fab. 
I also noticed that you had a BFN on my b/day 30/8,  . 
Enjoy your pregnancy, I am not sure that I will find the strength for another one but you never know.
Take care and thankyou 
MJ1 xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Girls,

Just wanted to let you know I gave into temptation... I tested with a Clearblue digital before (something was just telling me to do it - and in the back of my head I thought If it was a BFN I would just go out and buy more tomorrow!) 3 days early (naughty I know) but I've finally got my BFP!!

'Pregnant 1-2' and OMG I was in disbelief! (I've had what I would believe to be AF cramps on and off alllll day!!) but thank you ladies for keeping me sane! Early days ino and I'm going to POAS every day till testing day! haha!

Sorry to those who got a BFN this month, I don't want you to feel like I'm rubbing it in!   Ino what a BFN feels like and its hard! xxxxx


----------



## annalee77 (Nov 3, 2011)

BFN on OTD of 22nd Dec but couldn't bear to login until now.

Any advice on what to discuss with the doctor on the follow-up appointment on the 9th of Jan? Do we need further testing? Only our first IVF but we've had 3 failed IUI's - should I ask about killer cells or immune problems?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi annalee

so sorry you had bad news just before christmas.  i had a BFN yesterday,  OTD was today but I took it a day early.    I cant really offer an advice on what to ask. to be honest I dont think it has anything at all to do with procedure or health.  I think it is all down to luck.  There are so many unhealthy people out there that get pregnant at the drop of a hat, I cant see what we can do to influence the outcome.  Perhaps you could ask him whether it is just luck?!!

Good luck with your next attempt

Janey xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Finally home. It has been a very difficult day. HCG is 287.4 and too low for day 15dp3dt.With my dd it was 600 over. 
So we might heading for a very bumpy ride again. I will be on meds till 6 week scan. I did have ints today. Was painful experience.
What can I say; trying to be positive and hoping for a different end.. 
Love to you all. 
Kukxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Kuki - keeping everything crossed for you.

Annalee -     totally undersatnd where you are coming from.  

LadyG85 - congrats on your BFP

I don't know what is going on with me.  Af has not arrived, thought it was on its way yesterday after my BFN, as had light brown discharge, but that has almost stopped.  I checked my clinic protocol and they said if on OTD its negative but no bleed to continue with drugs etc for another 48 hours and retest.  So will do that tomorrow, but really think that its completely failed.  

Has anyone else been on Clexane and Prednisolone?  I know MJ1 has.  What did people do about stopping these drugs once they got a BFN?  Is the Clexane okay to just stop?  or are you supposed to reduce gradually

Cathryn xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathryn,
I am so sorry about your BFN. Yes wait another two days and than test. Than stop jsut to be on safe side and just in case there was a very late implantation.
For meds clexane can be stoped anytime. But steriods is different. How long have you used them for? From EC to OTD? If yes you can just stop. You don't have to taper down. If you taken them up to 21 days you can just stop taking them. It is fine.
Have a read the below thread if you like;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
Agate is our immune guru. And this is her Immune bible. I don't know what I would do without it.
Okay now I have to get dress and get myself to London for blood test.
Talk to you all later.
Love. Kukixx
Wishing you all lots of luck who ever testing today..


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Kuki- just wanted to wish you hcg babydust for today, hope it's sky high by now xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Morebabydust,
Thank you hun. It is 571.3. It is a good number for what it was. Doubling. I am trying to be positive. 
I am going to enjoy next 2 weeks till my 6week scan. The calculation show us as 4+6 today. But I think it will be a couple of day lower than that. If there is a baby there we might be just very lucky to have healthy one. If there is more than one we are in trouble. There will be something wrong with them.
But positivity is the name of the game.. We are pregnant lets hope and pray they are goingto be okay..
How are you feeling?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

It was a BFN for us yesterday girls   so on to IVF for us!!! Good luck to all those still to test - congrats to the BFP and   to those who've also had a BFN!!!  Hoping 2012 is our year!!!!  

Love and luck to you all

Lou x x x


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Lou- so sorry to hear you got a bfn, I hope 2012 brings lots of success for your ivf cycle xx

Kuki- I'm so pleased to hear your figures are doubling, a great sign- lets hope there's one healthy bubba in there at your scan. Have you got a date yet ? 
Come and join us on the waiting for early scans thread x

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lou,
I am sorry.. I hope 2012 will bring your baby via IVF..     

Morebabydust,
Not sure where that is? I look for it.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Lou

So sorry about your news. its gutting and you wonder how yo will carry on but you will....

Are you trying again?

Thinking of you

Janey

xxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Kuki -thanks so much for the advice, I tested again this morning and it was completely negative, so have stopped the Cyclogest, and I won't do the clexane tonight either (that I won't miss, I have a really lovely bruise on my tummy from one of those!).  The steroids I have been taking for more than 21 days, so will probably have to reduce those gradually over a week or so.  I really appreciated you helping out and that link to the immune pages etc is extremely interesting.

I am so glad to hear that your levels have gone up, i'm keeping everything crossed for you.     

Janey - so sorry to hear your news, its gutting isn't it     

Lou - big     to you too. I wish you all the best for your IVF cycle in 2012.

I am just waiting for AF to arrive now.  After two days of light discharge everything has gone quiet now, so I have no idea what is going on!  Typical!  I just want to get it over and done with, if you know what I mean.

Good luck to all those who are still waiting to test and bigs hugs to those who have tested and got BFN    , and   to all those who have got their BFP's this Christmas.

Cathryn xx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh Im sorry Cathryn, yes it is gutting.  Stay strong, take each day at a time and eat lots of chocolate (oh and keep logging onto FF for all the support in the world).  I have put on half a stone but not sure if thats down to water retention or all the biscuits i have been shoving down my throat in the last two weeks!
Lets hope that 2012 is a successful year for all of us who had BFN in 2011.  It will be our year one way or another.

Take care and big hug to you  

PS are you still bloated cos i have had AF for 2 days and my husband says I am fatter than him (which is quite something as he weighs 18 stone!)


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Janey - AF still hasn't arrived - not sure what is going on, altthough only stopped the Cyclogest yesterday, so not sure how long before it shows up.  I am bloated though!    Boobs still sore as well, although I shouldn't complain, for the first time ever I have a decent cleavage!!  LOL

I don't reallyknow what to do - my AF has not arrived, should I be stopping allmy drugs now?  I am now 13dp3dt and all tests have been negative so I don't think its worked.  Would everyone else be stopping?  I wish I could get hold of the clinic!  Its so frustrating not to be able to ask for some advice.  I don't want to call their emergency number as its not an emergency!

Cathryn xx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kuki - you are taking a bumpy ride aren’t you!  Thinking of you, stay strong, its looking positive.

cathryn - sorry to read you BFN, although you sound in a predicament.  I have to say I would continue the drugs til you can discuss with the clinic as AF hasn't arrived.  But, I don't have any experience of this, I think that is what decision I would take.

janey, loopylou and annalee77 - sorry to read your BFN’s, difficult at any time, but especially at this time of year too - here’s hoping for a successful 2012 for you  

ladyg85 - congrats to you, although you are naughty testing early!


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you Sarah you are very kind. Hope your BFP is going well - any other signs yet?!!!! When is your first scan?! 

Don't know if you  (or anyone else) can help me on this one but ....

  I am still mega bloated.  It  had started to go down at the beginning of the week but last night it came back with a vengance and I look 6 months pregnant again  (i wish) and I have gained 6cm around my middle!  Also I  took the dogs out today and was really breathless, like when I had OHSS after ET.  Maybe Im just really unfit but Ive never been breathless and had tightness in the chest before! I know im not pregnant but wondered if anyone knew what this could be and also when should the bloating go down?  I have also got loads of aches in my sides, tummy button area and ovary area. Is this normal? They are not AF type pains.
Sorry if I sound like a hypochondriac !

ANy help or info much appreciated!

Thank you in advance

Janey xxx


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

hi ladies congrats on those bfp and im sorry for the negatives.....

OTD 25th - BFP  just come out of hospital though after 8 days with ohss


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Janey,
You need to see your GP. It sounds like OHSS.. Drink lots and lots of water. Don't push yourself. Rest. 

Scrummy,
I am sorry you had to spend in the hosptial with OHSS. Evil thing it is. I came very close having this time. Cos of more eggs..
Take good care.

Morebabydust,
I cannot find the waiting for scan thread. Where is it?

Love to all your ladies.

I hope today is lucky day.. Good luck who are testing.

Kukixx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi kuki, 
I'm on my phone so don't know how to attach a link to it, it's in the pregnancy part of the site and called waiting for early scans part 10. If you go on the winter wonders thread there's a link to it on there on page 11

Will try and post a link to it later on as well xx


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Janey - I hope you have managed to get an appointment with the doctor today, don't wait and be cautious, always better to get checked over with sudden symptoms that you have.  I agree with Kuki, drinks lots of water and take care of yourself.  Xxx

Scummy - many congrats, hope you are feeling better x


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kuki - heres a link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277395.0
(hope it works I'm on my phone)


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sarah,
Thank you.. I will come join you all. Love. Kukixx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Sarah and Kuki

Pains have gone today but still breathless and bloated and tired. Dont feel ill, just not myself.  Have been taking your advice and resting and drinking (water that is!)

Havent called a doctor as dont think I feel ill enough for that. I will just take it easy and see how my symptoms are.  I hate to make a fuss especially if it turns out to be nothing and can you get OHSS again if you are not pregnant?

Good Luck to you both with your little miracles
Much love
xxxx


----------



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Janey - hope you feel better soon.  Keep an eye on it though and if it gets worse go to the Doctors!

I rang the out of hours number yesterday, and the nurse was really sweet.  So I have stopped the Clexane and Cyclogest.  AF still hasn't arrived though! She did say if it hadn't arrived by next Wednesday then they would do some blood tests to check things out.

Just want to wish a Happy New Year to all you ladies, hope 2012 is a good year for various reasons.

Cathryn xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathryn,
It takes time AF to come.. Give it a week or so.. My one usually takes 4-5 days.. 
Kukixx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Today is the start of a new month and a new year!......so this thread comes to a close. 



Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time














Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP







Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. 







Pinkcat x


----------

